# Graveyard of empires



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Khorasan ( afghanistan ) the graveyard of empires - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

SPY EYES - NATO is trapped in the graveyard of empires Afghanistan says BBC - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Kp_uwJBgw


----------



## Safriz

Nobody ever conquered Mongolia either and the still ride horses...
Is that something to be proud of?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Absolute myth debunked several times...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hashshāshīn

The Mongols conquered Afghanistan. Also the Greeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4431269 said:


> The Mongols conquered Afghanistan. Also the Greeks.



Also the Persians,Ashoka,Hindu shahi kingdom(?) and countless others..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

I will be happy when Afghan themselves conquers their own country...
Their Pathetic inability to keep their own people under control is evident over centuries...making the country a graveyard not only for foreigners but for Afghan themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

You are conquered when you are subdued by foriegn forces , when foriegners impose their culture on you and you are conquered when you accept defeat and do not resist..
Afghanistan got occupied various times but nobody was able to conquer its people (i am talking about pashtuns).

The good example of conquered people are those of subcontinent, they bowed their heads after every defeat.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4431269 said:


> The Mongols conquered Afghanistan. Also the Greeks.



The Greeks faced the greatest resistance in modern-day Afghanistan. From all people, Iranians (Persians, Kurds, Pashtuns) have never been conquered culturally or intellectually. Alexander died wearing Persian clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> I will be happy when Afghan themselves conquers their own country...
> Their Pathetic inability to keep their own people under control is evident over centuries...making the country a graveyard not only for foreigners but for Afghan themselves...



Despite of all its tribal warfares and 90s civil war, Afghan are living togather in the same country for last 3 centuries. Same can be said about new nation like pakistani? Just after 24 years of its creation, half of pakistanis separated as bangladeshis after bloody civil war....balochs are in rebellion since 1947. Some Sindhis threaten of sindhodesh. Mohajirs are in ethnic riots with every one. Pashtuns belt has taliban problem....sectarian violence in punjab and quetta. Are you better than afghans?


----------



## W.11

this is stone age talk, every nation has got conquered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> The Greeks faced the greatest resistance in modern-day Afghanistan. From all people, Iranians (Persians, Kurds, Pashtuns) have never been conquered culturally or intellectually. Alexander died wearing Persian clothes.



Yes he faced resistance... but conquered it... even took an afghan princess as his wife... and than invaded the punjabi kingdom near the banks of river jhelum or Hydaspes... where he almost died... and its said tht it was a spear in multan tht got infected and took his life...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

015¨°0ashsh¡§03sh¡§08n;4431269 said:


> The Mongols conquered Afghanistan. Also the Greeks.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/250332-pashtuns-genghis-khans-mongols.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes he faced resistance... but conquered it... even took an afghan princess as his wife... and than invaded the punjabi kingdom near the banks of river jhelum or Hydaspes... where he almost died... and its said tht it was a spear in multan tht got infected and took his life...



He married Roxana to end the resistance, because he couldn't end it militarily. 



> Gen. J.F.C. Fuller considered Alexander&#8217;s three-year anti-guerrilla campaign in Afghanistan the pinnacle of the Macedonian&#8217;s genius for generalship. *Alexander used innovative cavalry tactics, hot pursuit, river crossings protected by artillery; he resorted to massacres and mass deportations; prosecuted sieges; employed mountaineering in assaults; he even brought out the cashbox and hired away whole nations of cavalry from his enemies. But it wasn&#8217;t until he took in marriage the Bactrian princess Roxane (in a ceremony at what today is Mazur-i-Sharif) and thus sealed an alliance with her father, the great warlord Oxyartes, that Alexander truly felt secure enough to move on to India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> this is stone age talk, every nation has got conquered



Particularly the area around delhi, U.P and bihar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> Despite of all its tribal warfares and 90s civil war, Afghan are living togather in the same country for last 3 centuries. Same can be said about new nation like pakistani? Just after 24 years of its creation, half of pakistanis separated as bangladeshis after bloody civil war....balochs are in rebellion since 1947. Some Sindhis threaten of sindhodesh. Mohajirs are in ethnic riots with every one. Pashtuns belt has taliban problem....sectarian violence in punjab and quetta. Are you better than afghans?




Afghans living together?
not really..more than half are in Pakistan....

and the rest are fighting and killing each other on daily basis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> Particularly the area around delhi, U.P and bihar.



because dehli, india, pakistan were the most fertile and rich lands in the known world china and far east were cut off from the known world

who would conquer afghanistan for few pieces of stones and charas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

W.11 said:


> who would conquer afghanistan for few pieces of stones and charas?



What? Afghanistan is one of the most important strategically located countries in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> He married Roxana to end the resistance, because he couldn't end it militarily.



The fact remains...


----------



## Safriz

Surenas said:


> What? Afghanistan is one of the most important strategically located countries in the world.



strategically located may be...But terrain and Blood thirsty people don't make it easy to develop any infrastructure..
No wonder the place is exactly the same as when tyrannosaurs used to roam the earth..
Then it were dangerous tyrannosaurs..now its dangerous people and have been such for centuries....and i dont think that's anything to be proud of..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Surenas said:


> What? Afghanistan is one of the most important strategically located countries in the world.



the strategic importance of afghanistan was only in the period when afghanistan was sandwiched between british empire and soviet empire

there is no afghanistan strategic importance since then


----------



## Safriz

W.11 said:


> the strategic importance of afghanistan was only in the period when afghanistan was sandwiched between british empire and soviet empire
> 
> there is no afghanistan strategic importance since then



After that it became a testing ground of new weapons for all super powers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Dreamreaper said:


> No wonder the place is exactly the same as when tyrannosaurs used to roam the earth..
> Then it were dangerous tyrannosaurs..now its dangerous people and have been such for centuries....and i dont think that's anything to be proud of..



afghanistan has been the same since Jurassic period lol


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The fact remains...



The fact remains that Alexander took over local (Persian, Iranic) customs and married an Bactrian-Iranic princess, so in the end it was Alexander who was conquered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> strategically located may be...But terrain and Blood thirsty people don't make it easy to develop any infrastructure..
> No wonder the place is exactly the same as when tyrannosaurs used to roam the earth..
> Then it were dangerous tyrannosaurs..now its dangerous people and have been such for centuries....and i dont think that's anything to be proud of..



FATA, balochistan, cholistan etc are also in stone age, jurrasic era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 474474

Surenas said:


> What? Afghanistan is one of the most important strategically located countries in the world.



as in no one cares about you as a people and just wants the land for their own benifit?



Pak-one said:


> FATA, balochistan, cholistan etc are also in stone age, jurrasic era.



Quetta alone is worth more than all of Afghanistan in every way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> strategically located may be...But terrain and Blood thirsty people don't make it easy to develop any infrastructure..
> No wonder the place is exactly the same as when tyrannosaurs used to roam the earth..
> Then it were dangerous tyrannosaurs..now its dangerous people and have been such for centuries....and i dont think that's anything to be proud of..



Your karachi is graveyard of all non-mohajir ethnicities...karachi is "land of ethnic riots".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4431269 said:


> The Mongols conquered Afghanistan. Also the Greeks.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also the Persians,Ashoka,Hindu shahi kingdom(?) and countless others..




There is a difference between invading a territory and subduing its populace. As @Pak-one rightfully mentioned, you are conquered when you have given up resisting you invaders armies and have adopted his culture and his way of life.

Afghans, or at least the Pashtuns, still follow their old tribal codes, still maintain their strict tribal heritage, and still speak their ancient Pashto.


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> FATA, balochistan, cholistan etc are also in stone age, jurrasic era.



where ever people are proud of their murderous history and want to continue with that,they are in stone ages and deserve to remain there...



Desert Fox said:


> There is a difference between invading a territory and subduing its populace. As @Pak-one rightfully mentioned, you are conquered when you have given up resisting you invaders armies and have adopted his culture and his way of life.
> 
> Afghans, or at least the Pashtuns, still follow their old tribal codes, still maintain their strict tribal heritage, and still speak their ancient Pashto.



and still stuck in stone ages...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

474474 said:


> as in no one cares about you as a people and just wants the land for their own benifit?
> 
> 
> 
> Quetta alone is worth more than all of Afghanistan in every way



I forgot about rural sindh, the people there are from ancient times.


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> Your karachi is graveyard of all non-mohajir ethnicities...karachi is "land of ethnic riots".



Karachi is a Metropolis,and its crime rate is no bigger than Reo or Newyork..Only reported more...


----------



## Surenas

Dreamreaper said:


> No wonder the place is exactly the same as when tyrannosaurs used to roam the earth.



How do you mean exactly the same?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> where ever people are proud of their murderous history and want to continue with that,they are in stone ages and deserve to remain there...
> 
> 
> 
> and still stuck in stone ages...



Atleast we didnt polish boots of british and didnt serve as their loyal boot licking servants....
Afghans are shaheen of iqbal...imaan, ghairat, khodi and bravery are more precious than boot licking.


----------



## Safriz

Surenas said:


> How do you mean exactly the same?



No railways then...No railways now...
I can write similarities all day..But this being the first one for you to ponder..


----------



## Surenas

Dreamreaper said:


> No railways then...No railways now...
> I can write similarities all day..But this being the first one for you to ponder..



No railways? You know that railways are a relatively modern phenomena, and the fact that your country (or India) has them is due to British rule?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> No railways then...No railways now...
> I can write similarities all day..But this being the first one for you to ponder..



Railway in subcontinent was gift of your british masters....railway is also in egypt because british ruled it but doesnt exist exist in neighbouring libiya or arabian gulf


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> The fact remains that Alexander took over local (Persian, Iranic) customs and married an Bactrian-Iranic princess, so in the end it was Alexander who was conquered.



Alexander also conquered Persia... as for marrying etc... if so than i guess mughals were defeated by the indians and afghans... ?


----------



## Surenas

Pak-one said:


> Railway in subcontinent was gift of your british masters....railway is also in egypt because british ruled it but doesnt exist exist in neighbouring libiya or *arabian gulf*



Sorry, which Gulf?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alexander also conquered Persia... as for marrying etc... if so than i guess mughals were defeated by the indians and afghans... ?



No, the fact that Alexander took over Iranian customs, married an Iranian woman and called himself the King of Persia. So in the end it was Alexander and its troops who were conquered, not physically, but culturally, which is a much greater achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Surenas said:


> Sorry, which Gulf?



Sorry i meant peniensula, used wrong word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> Your karachi is graveyard of all non-mohajir ethnicities...karachi is "land of ethnic riots".



do you know who brought charas, prostitution, mafia, guns, crimes to karachi?


----------



## Surenas

Pak-one, can you speak Pashto?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> Sorry, which Gulf?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the fact that Alexander took over Iranian customs, married an Iranian woman and called himself the King of Persia. So in the end it was Alexander and its troops who were conquered, not physically, but culturally, which is a much greater achievement.



In the end he was a foriegn invader who conquered Iran,Afghanistan etc... and became a king of those territories...


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Atleast we didnt polish boots of british and didnt serve as their loyal boot licking servants....
> Afghans are shaheen of iqbal...imaan, ghairat, khodi and bravery are more precious than boot licking.



Today if I go to Lahore I will find plenty of refugee Afghan who will polish my Punjabi boots.  

The nokur in my Lahore home are all Afghan.  
Ghairat you said?


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In the end he was a foriegn invader who conquered Iran,Afghanistan etc... and became a king of those territories...



A foreigner who turned into a local.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W.11 said:


> do you know who brought charas, prostitution, mafia, guns, crimes to karachi?



Please dude... this thread isnt about this crap.



Surenas said:


> A foreigner who turned into a local.



Bruv please... he was a conquerer just like mongols... he took wives from various countries tht he conquered... and lived and died like a greek or macedonian... and even practised greek religion...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> do you know who brought charas, prostitution, mafia, guns, crimes to karachi?



Are these crimes exclusive to any ethnicity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> No, the fact that Alexander took over Iranian customs, married an Iranian woman and called himself the King of Persia. So in the end it was Alexander and its troops who were conquered, not physically, but culturally, which is a much greater achievement.



He called himself King of Persia because he conquered Persia. 

If you stay in one place long enough you will adopt their culture, Alexander adopted Persian culture to gain Persian favor as many Persians willfully served in his army as he marched ahead. The remnants of his empires that followed became completely emursed in the culture of the respective area the diadochi ran their kingdom. So its no big deal, today Greek descedents in Pakistan are completely Pakistani in nature.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba93 said:


> He called himself King of Persia because he conquered Persia.
> 
> If you stay in one place long enough you will adopt their culture, Alexander adopted Persian culture to gain Persian favor as many Persians willfully served in his army as he marched ahead. The remnants of his empires that followed became completely emursed in the culture of the respective area the diadochi ran their kingdom. So its no big deal, today Greek descedents in Pakistan are completely Pakistani in nature.



The Kalash theory isnt proven...


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Are these crimes exclusive to any ethnicity?



No but you like to play the ethnic card everywhere so it is sufficient to let you know which ethnicity is known to be the majority in said crimes.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The Kalash theory isnt proven...



Whether they are Greek descedents or not they are from outside of what was then India and are now completely Pakistani although I believe they have a different religion or something. 

I will give you another example, the makranis who were orginally Africans have been in Pakistan long enough that now they are completely Pakistani.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Surenas said:


> The Greeks faced the greatest resistance in modern-day Afghanistan. From all people, Iranians (Persians, Kurds, Pashtuns) have never been conquered culturally or intellectually. Alexander died wearing Persian clothes.



Yeah. 

Resistance is always there. Not a big deal for a top level conquerer and predator. 

If a large scale army (considering the time period, and logistical supply capabilities), can walk across your country, and move on to the next, they got you nailed. 

It is that simple. 


Alexander's campaign fizzled in modern Punjab, Pakistan. 


The terrain and the people were too much for Alexander and he quit due to ill health and poor morale of his soldiers. 

He was able to cross Sindh River, but Jehlum crossing put the nail in his military campaign's coffin. 

While he could survive Iranian terrain, and Afghanistani hills, he could not deal with area known as "Pothohar of Punjab" Pakistan. 

Interestingly, the area around Jehlum is the one from where every other empire and government (Moghals, British etc.) has recruited soldiers for centuries after centuries. 


I am not trying to boast or anything. Just adding a bit to the history of that great campaign. 


peace


p.s. Alexander dying in Iranian / Persian clothes is something new to me. May be he as many warriors put on the clothes of those he killed in battle. As a trophy.


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> He called himself King of Persia because he conquered Persia.



No, it was because he was fascinated by Persia and its ancient kings, like Cyrus. 



> If you stay in one place long enough you will adopt their culture, Alexander adopted Persian culture to gain Persian favor as many Persians willfully served in his army as he marched ahead.



Did you made this up yourself? Alexander had read Cyropaedia, was a huge admirer of Cyrus the Great and grew up fascinating Persia and its mysticism. The guy immediately took over Persian customs, ordered his generals and officers to marry Persian women and saw himself as the rightly successor of Cyrus.


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In the end he was a foriegn invader who conquered Iran,Afghanistan etc... and became a king of those territories...



Yo bro God forbid you buy a few Persian rugs for your home, you will be "conquered culturally" by the Farsis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Today if I go to Lahore I will find plenty of refugee Afghan who will polish my Punjabi boots.
> 
> The nokur in my Lahore home are all Afghan.
> Ghairat you said?



Ever heard of word "muflisi", islam has warned us about it....these are afghans who are homeless, you dont expect virtues from people in such state. i was talking about afghans of homeland...even in kabul or kandahar you dont expect khodi, bravery and ghairat, from beggers on streets.
Let me tell you a crueler fact, the ghairatmand tribal IDPs of FATA are turning into beggers and muflisi....


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> So its no big deal, today Greek descedents in Pakistan are completely Pakistani in nature.



What does that mean; being completely Pakistani in nature?


----------



## 474474

Pak-one said:


> I forgot about rural sindh, the people there are from ancient times.



Not really, they are good businessmen, heck there are even a lot of doctors and engineers, but can't say the same about afghs


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bruv please... he was a conquerer just like mongols...he took wives from various countries tht he conquered... and lived and died like a greek or macedonian... and even practised greek religion...



I pity the teachers who teach history in Pakistan.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Resistance is always there. Not a big deal for a top level conquerer and predator.
> 
> If a large scale army (considering the time period, and logistical supply capabilities), can walk across your country, and move on to the next, they got you nailed.
> 
> It is that simple.
> 
> 
> Alexander's campaign fizzled in modern Punjab, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> The terrain and the people were too much for Alexander and he quit due to ill health and poor morale of his soldiers.
> 
> He was able to cross Sindh River, but Jehlum crossing put the nail in his military campaign's coffin.
> 
> While he could survive Iranian terrain, and Afghanistani hills, he could not deal with area known as "Pothohar of Punjab" Pakistan.
> 
> Interestingly, the area around Jehlum is the one from where every other empire and government (Moghals, British etc.) has recruited soldiers for centuries after centuries.
> 
> 
> I am not trying to boast or anything. Just adding a bit to the history of that great campaign.
> 
> 
> peace
> 
> 
> p.s. Alexander dying in Iranian / Persian clothes is something new to me. May be he as many warriors put on the clothes of those he killed in battle. As a trophy.



Alexander utterly defeated porus and his army. Greek army didnt return to greece because jehlum was offering them tough resistance, they were simply longing for their homes.


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Ever heard of word "muflisi", islam has warned us about it....these are afghans who are homeless, you dont expect virtues from people in such state. i was talking about afghans of homeland...even in kabul or kandahar you dont expect khodi, bravery and ghairat, from beggers on streets.
> Let me tell you a crueler fact, *the ghairatmand tribal IDPs of FATA are turning into beggers and muflisi*....



They will be taken care of in the end but your ethnic dribble does nothing to help them.

As for the Afghans the majority are poorer in Afghanistan than even the ones who are running around in Pakistan. Why you think so many do not want to leave? In which case I don't expect khodi, bravery, and ghairat from any Afghan. So spare us because when you say the rest of the Pakistanis were British slaves then I will respond in kind that today we are the Masters.

Good day


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> What does that mean; being completely Pakistani in nature? As far as I know, you guys lack a national, historical and cultural identity. Besides Islam there is no historical identity related to being a Pakistani. If it wasn't for Islam you guys were probably still part of India.



Historically this region was never part of india... except for a few rules...


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Historically this region was never part of india... except for a few rules...



- edit........


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> I pity the teachers who teach history in Pakistan.



Okay man.,, i agree alexander never conquered Iran... he just came and asked the persians if he could be their king...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

474474 said:


> Not really, they are good businessmen, heck there are even a lot of doctors and engineers, but can't say the same about afghs



FATA has more doctors, engineers and CSS officers than rural sindhis, still its in stone ages.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Khorasan ( afghanistan ) the graveyard of empires - YouTube[url]




A quick lesson from military history:


Advanced human brains learn the techniques from their conqurres and progress.
--- While primitive chimp-like-humans continue to be attacked and killed again and again and again and never improve. 

Therefore it is apt to say.
*
Afghanistan is the Largest Graveyard for Afghanistanis themselves.
*

Because Afghanistanis have been too primitive, too divided to form a central government, and evolve a common strategy. 

Afghanistanis are like native Indians (used to be called Red Indians) who are fierce looking tribals, but every Tom, Abdullah, and Dick and dick-o-fy them every few decades. 


But Afghanistanis refuse to learn

And thus they get killed by the 1000s like flies, every so often. 

Afghanistanis refuse to improve their brain powers that allows to form a cohesive nation, and an able government.

And this my friend is nothing to be proud off, especially in 21st century. 

peace


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> I pity the teachers who teach history in Pakistan.



I learned history here in the States. Our schools are considered top of the line compared to anything Iran or Amsterdam can offer. Yet there is no such talk of Alexander being conquered culturally in world history courses here? Strange indeed.


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Okay man.,, i agree alexander never conquered Iran... he just came and asked the persians if he could be their king...





> Although Alexander is characterised by the Persians as a destroyer, a reckless and somewhat feckless youth, the evidence suggests that he retained a healthy respect for the Persians themselves.
> 
> Alexander came to regret the destruction his invasion caused. Coming across the plundered tomb of Cyrus the Great in Pasargad, a little north of Persepolis, he was much distressed by what he found and immediately ordered repairs to be made.
> 
> Had he lived beyond his 32 years, he may yet have restored and repaired much more. In time, the Persians were to come to terms with their Macedonian conqueror, absorbing him, as other conquerors after him, into the fabric of national history.
> 
> And thus it is that in the great Iranian national epic, the Shahnameh, written in the 10th Century AD, Alexander is no longer a wholly foreign prince but one born of a Persian father.
> 
> It is a myth, but one that perhaps betrays more truth than the appearance of history may like to reveal.
> 
> Like other conquerors who followed in his footsteps even the great Alexander came to be seduced and absorbed into the idea of Iran.



BBC News - Alexander the not so Great: History through Persian eyes


----------



## farhan_9909

Surenas said:


> There is no Pakistani identity recorded in history. You guys are a modern invention and that is why your country is a mess nowadays.



well brother our country is in mess only because of some bad steps taken by our leaders in the past

not really because of the common pakistanis


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> What does that mean; being completely Pakistani in nature? As far as I know, you guys lack a national, historical and cultural identity. Besides Islam there is no historical identity related to being a Pakistani. If it wasn't for Islam you guys were probably still part of India.



Pakistani culture is a mix of Punjabi, Pashtun, Sindhi, Balochi, Gilgiti, and some Kashmiri. India only shares some Punjabi culture with Pakistan besides that they have nothing in common with Pakistan at all (the rest of India).


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> I learned history here in the States. Our schools are considered top of the line compared to anything Iran or Amsterdam can offer. Yet there is no such talk of Alexander being conquered culturally in world history courses here? Strange indeed.



Unless you are taking an Iranian historical course, I am not surprised you know nothing about Alexander's reign in Persia.


----------



## third eye

Pak-one said:


> Khorasan ( afghanistan ) the graveyard of empires - YouTube



More than a Graveyard of empires - Af has become a nation of graves & graveyards.

Its worth noting the Graves & graveyards contain more Af ppl & their aspirations, hopes and their future than anything else.

The ' Empires' are still thriving even today but what has become of the nation is what matters.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> There is no Pakistani identity recorded in history. You guys are a modern invention and that is why your country is a mess nowadays.



Who cares .. we are DAMN PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY... we sacrificed and got our country... as for mess.... well as they say... after every night there is a brighter morning.. or something like tht..


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> FATA has more doctors, engineers and CSS officers than rural sindhis, still its in stone ages.




Do not cr@p your own thread by talking about FATA.



Dunno about number of doctors engineers INSIDE FATA. 


The real problem is that FATA people have been absolutely failed to get rid of the most draconian, the most punitive system of the government called Frontier Crimes Regulations. 


What's the use of all those educated people from FATA if they can't improve their own area. 


it is time to end the stone age FCR.

Time to end it.


----------



## Surenas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who cares .. we are DAMN PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY... we sacrificed and got our country... as for mess.... well as they say... after every night there is a brighter morning.. or something like tht..



I care......


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> BBC News - Alexander the not so Great: History through Persian eyes



Yes Alexander respected the Persians to the point that he was saddened when his enemy the Persian ruler was killed. However if you really read and examine what you have posted it points more to the Persians being in denial of the man who conquered them to the point that they reinvented the man to be half persian.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> They will be taken care of in the end but your ethnic dribble does nothing to help them.
> 
> As for the Afghans the majority are poorer in Afghanistan than even the ones who are running around in Pakistan. Why you think so many do not want to leave? In which case I don't expect khodi, bravery, and ghairat from any Afghan. So spare us because when you say the rest of the Pakistanis were British slaves then I will respond in kind that today we are the Masters.
> 
> Good day


Even areas around delhi revolved in 1857 war but no offence punjabis were worshippers of rising sun...they served british raj and fought for them against afghans and rest of india and even against turks in WW1....still in their books british admire their pathan enemies, but not their loyal subjects of punjab.


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> Unless you are taking an Iranian historical course, I am not surprised you know nothing about Alexander's reign in Persia.



No, it was part of the Middle Eastern sub section in world history of which Iran had a huge part until we got to the rise of Islam portion. I also learned about it when we were on Ancient Greece again in both instances they do not say Alexander was conquered culturally although it is acknowledged he respected Persians alot. Then again I respect Persian history too, that doesn't mean I have been conquered culturally.


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> Yes Alexander respected the Persians to the point that he was saddened when his enemy the Persian ruler was killed. However if you really read and examine what you have posted it points more to the Persians being in denial of the man who conquered them to the point that they reinvented the man to be half persian.



It goes both ways. Greek mythology claims Persians were born out of a Greek God. The article points to the fact that Iranians do not consider Alexander to be great, in despite of Alexander's fascination and admiration of Persian culture.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Alexander utterly defeated porus and his army. ...



Porus was defeated. But it was the last round win for Alexander. 



Pak-one said:


> . they [Greeks] were simply longing for their homes.



They didn't long for homes when rolling over Iranians, Afghanistanis.

But suddenly at Jehlum river they started longing. 


hahahahahahahaha


hahhahahaahhaah

What a coward statement "simply longing". hahahaha.


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Even areas around delhi revolved in 1857 war but no offence punjabis were worshippers of rising sun...they served british raj and fought for them against afghans and rest of india and even against turks in WW1....still in their books british admire their pathan enemies, but not their loyal subjects of punjab.



Indeed and I agree. Although none of my forefathers served in British Indian army because they considered it to be anti-Islam the Punjabis I will accept were British slaves. Like I said today however Punjabis are masters and Afghans fate will be determined by agreements between Washington and Rawalpindi/Islamabad, *Punjab*, Pakistan. 

Good day


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> No, it was part of the Middle Eastern sub section in world history of which Iran had a huge part until we got to the rise of Islam portion. I also learned about it when we were on Ancient Greece again in both instances they do not say Alexander was conquered culturally although it is acknowledged he respected Persians alot. Then again I respect Persian history too, that doesn't mean I have been conquered culturally.





> Unlike the Ancient Greeks or the Roman Empire, the ancient Persian Achaemenid Empire was not concerned with spreading its culture to the many peoples it conquered. Arguably the first recorded episode of persianization dates back to Alexander the Great, who after conquering the Persian Empire in the 4th century BCE adopted Persian dress, customs, court mannerisms, married a Persian princess, Stateira II, and made subjects cast themselves on their faces when approaching him, in Persian-style, known to Greeks as the custom of proskynesis (a symbolic kissing of the hand that Persians paid to their social superiors). Persian dress and practices were also observed by one Peucestas, who was later made satrap of Persis, where he conciliated the favour of the Persians to his rule, in exchange for those of Macedonians.





> The effects of Persian hegemony in the eastern part of the Muslim world was strongly felt in the neighboring regions of South Asia particularly those adjacent to the Iranian plateau. Culturally, Persia had long contact with the natives of the Indus region and cultural exchanges definitely took place for millennia even before the original Achaemenid Empire conquered the Indus Valley (modern day Pakistan) in the 6th century BCE. Persian was the official language and lingua franca of north west India (modern day Pakistan) beginning with the Islamic conquest of Northern India by the Delhi Sultanate in the 13th century, up until 1849 when the British officially abolished its use and replaced it with Urdu (now the national language of Pakistan and an official language spoken in North India).



Persianization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> Do not cr@p your own thread by talking about FATA.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about number of doctors engineers INSIDE FATA.
> 
> 
> The real problem is that FATA people have been absolutely failed to get rid of the most draconian, the most punitive system of the government called Frontier Crimes Regulations.
> 
> 
> What's the use of all those educated people from FATA if they can't improve their own area.
> 
> 
> it is time to end the stone age FCR.
> 
> Time to end it.



The draconian colonial FCR is imposed by pakistan, the successor of british raj.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> I care. In the end, the lack of a historical and national identity will break you guys up.



Thts something a nation of 1.2 billion has been praying abt since 47...


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> It goes both ways. Greek mythology claims Persians were born out of a Greek God. The article points to the fact that Iranians do not consider Alexander to be great, in despite of Alexander's fascination and admiration of Persian culture.



That is because he conquered you and nobody appreciates a conqueror. Just like you guys curse Umar in Persia for the same reason.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Surenas said:


> BBC News - Alexander the not so Great: History through Persian eyes



Do you know you are contradicting yourself?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Indeed and I agree. Although none of my forefathers served in British Indian army because they considered it to be anti-Islam the Punjabis I will accept were British slaves. Like I said today however Punjabis are masters and Afghans fate will be determined by agreements between Washington and Rawalpindi/Islamabad, *Punjab*, Pakistan.
> 
> Good day



I didnt say today's punjabis are slaves/servants. As a majority they are rulers of pakistan. 80% of army, 70% of judiciary, 70% of beurocracy and 63% of parliment is punjabi....


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba93 said:


> That is because he conquered you and nobody appreciates a conqueror. Just like you guys curse Umar in Persia for the same reason.



There is a difference between Alexander and Omar, since the former actually payed tribute to Persian culture. That is why modern-day aversion of Alexander among Iranians isn't entirely justified.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-one said:


> I didnt say today's punjabis are slaves/servants. As a majority they are rulers of pakistan. 80% of army, 70% of judiciary, 70% of beurocracy and 63% of parliment is punjabi....



First your stats are incorrect... also by now you should have known tht its hardwork tht gets you to places not ethnicity... in this country even a hazara man can become a COAS......I.E..General Musa Khan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

Surenas said:


> There is no Pakistani identity recorded in history. You guys are a modern invention and that is why your country is a mess nowadays.




ARe you a Persian?

or a Pakistani-Shia masquerading as an Ayatullahi slave $hit?

just curious. 

Because the answer to your drivel depends on who you really are. 


It is pathetic to see so many posters on PDF spreading ignorance nay arrogance without an iota of knowledge about Pakistan and Pakistani history. 


Pathetic.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

third eye said:


> More than a Graveyard of empires - Af has become a nation of graves & graveyards.
> 
> Its worth noting the Graves & graveyards contain more Af ppl & their aspirations, hopes and their future than anything else.
> 
> The ' Empires' are still thriving even today but what has become of the nation is what matters.



Death is in allah hands and it will come to every body one day....what is best death other than in jihad against foriegn occupation?


----------



## Surenas

Pak-one, if you can understand Pashto, does this language sounds familiar to you? Its Ossetian, another Iranian people, who speak Eastern Iranian like Pashtuns too:

Ð&#353;Ã¦Ð´ Ð´Ã¦Ñ&#8230;Ð¸ Ñ&#8230;Ð¾Ð½Ñ&#8249;Ñ Ð¸Ñ&#8364;Ð¾Ð½, Ñ&#402;Ã¦Ð´ Ð´Ã¦ Ð¼Ð°Ð´Ã¦Ð»Ð¾Ð½ Ã¦Ð²Ð·Ð°Ð³ Ð·Ð¾Ð½ - YouTube



FaujHistorian said:


> ARe you a Persian?



I am Iranian. 



> It is pathetic to see so many posters on PDF spreading ignorance nay arrogance without an iota of knowledge about Pakistan and Pakistani history.



There is nothing wrong with what I've said.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> The draconian colonial FCR is imposed by pakistan, the successor of british raj.



Well sadly it is true that Pakistani government in cahoots with big Khans and Maliks of FATA, let the draconian rules continue on even after 1947.

Who can deny that fact, that FAT Maliks and Khans are milking Pakistani taxpayers,

while 

utterly refusing the bring about a well deserved change in the law that mistreats their own people. 


Truly sad. 


And what is doubly sad. 


That intellectuals like yourself, spend so much time on rolling in ethnic $hit, instead of posting and asking for ways to change the lives of FATA people. 


IN some ways, your posts are helping the tribal Khans and Maliks to extend the draconian FCR, because you refuse to make that as number 1 priority.


peace


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First your stats are incorrect... also by now you should have known tht its hardwork tht gets you to places not ethnicity... in this country even a hazara man can become a COAS......I.E..General Musa Khan...



Punjabis are intelligent and hard working people, they are occupying so much positions on merit...as a majority and as most powerful community they can be called rulers of pakistan.
On the other hand sindhis are second largest community but lag behind in every field and survive on quota system


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> Persianization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This points to what I said though if spend time in place long enough you will adopt some of their culture, you spend the rest of your lives in one place then that is the only culture you know. There is no evidence to suggest Alexander was conquered culturally to the point where he completely dropped Greek culture, afaik as soon as he consolidated enough power and recruited enough troops he was back to fighting in India using the Greek Phalanx. Also like I said the diadochi that took over portions of his empire after he passed was completely enamered in the local cultures like Peucestas in your link became Persian completely, what was left of Egypt became completely Egyptian, the Indian holdovers became Indian, Macedonian remained Macedonian. 

What happened in India is a whole different story when it comes to Persianization because it was brought about by invaders like the Lodis were Pashtun so obviously they would spread Persian culture and the Mughals were Persianized Turks before they set foot in Indian subcontinent.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FaujHistorian said:


> ARe you a Persian?
> 
> or a Pakistani-Shia masquerading as an Ayatullahi slave $hit?
> 
> just curious.
> 
> Because the answer to your drivel depends on who you really are.
> 
> 
> It is pathetic to see so many posters on PDF spreading ignorance nay arrogance without an iota of knowledge about Pakistan and Pakistani history.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.



Hes a persian who was born in Pakistan.. as for evil "Pakistani-shia masquerading as an ayatullahi slave shyt".... who gives a shyt... are you a wahabi shyt shovelling slave ? 



Pak-one said:


> Punjabis are intelligent and hard working people, they are occupying so much positions on merit...as a majority and as most powerful community they can be called rulers of pakistan.
> On the other hand sindhis are second largest community but lag behind in every field and survive on quota system



Sindhis are also hardworking people... but their shytty "wadera" system seems to have broken their backs..

P.S= rural sindh is just a little better than baluchistan... if you know what i mean..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> I didnt say today's punjabis are slaves/servants. As a majority they are rulers of pakistan. 80% of army, 70% of judiciary, 70% of beurocracy and 63% of parliment is punjabi....



I know what you said. You said Punjabis were British slaves then. I responded Punjabis are masters of Afghans today so let us talk of today.  

Rulers of Pakistan bit is debateable and the answer varies depending whom you ask and where they reside.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> Well sadly it is true that Pakistani government in cahoots with big Khans and Maliks of FATA, let the draconian rules continue on even after 1947.
> 
> Who can deny that fact, that FAT Maliks and Khans are milking Pakistani taxpayers,
> 
> while
> 
> utterly refusing the bring about a well deserved change in the law that mistreats their own people.
> 
> 
> Truly sad.
> 
> 
> And what is doubly sad.
> 
> 
> That intellectuals like yourself, spend so much time on rolling in ethnic $hit, instead of posting and asking for ways to change the lives of FATA people.
> 
> 
> IN some ways, your posts are helping the tribal Khans and Maliks to extend the draconian FCR, because you refuse to make that as number 1 priority.
> 
> 
> peace



FATA is in stone age because of FCR, only federal governament can end FCR but they dont want to end it as after that they have to allot budget to FATA..



KingMamba93 said:


> I know what you said. You said Punjabis were British slaves then. I responded Punjabis are masters of Afghans today so let us talk of today.
> 
> Rulers of Pakistan bit is debateable and the answer varies depending whom you ask and where they reside.



Punjabis are not masters of Afghanistan...they are masters of KPK, the only pashtun lands which were truely pacified and conquered by british.


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> There is a difference between Alexander and Omar, *since the former actually payed tribute to Persian culture.* That is why modern-day aversion of Alexander among Iranians isn't entirely justified.



I do not believe this is the case. There is no hostility or very little to their successors compared to what they were subjected to historically and that can be simple be because they are the ones who literally conquered Persia. Umar however gets more hostility imo because his case is more recent and the current politics/religious alignment of the middle east.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Surenas said:


> .......
> I am Iranian.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with what I've said; that there is no historical Pakistani identity recorded, and that the only reason why you guys were after independence was due to your Islamic identity.



You made incorrect statements, and instead of quickly accepting your error, now you are continuing to spread misinformation. 


FYI.

I have met great intellectuals from Iran. Be they Muslim, or Bahais. I have met them in Pakistan and had the pleasure to interact with them while traveling to other countries.

Their main characteristic (and admirable one) was that they speak kindly and intelligently, fully weighing the rights and wrongs of their approach. Mix that with sweet and humbly spoken Persian language and accent, their speech becomes mesmerizing. 

Your drivel on the other hand, is a knee-jerk collection of Islamists and Indian-street-vendor's mental orgasm following a poor and hurried handjob. 


so sad to see such a vast difference in the intellectual abilities of the Iranians I have met face to face, and in comparison, your 2-bit $hit shoveling. 

You have no idea about the struggle for Pakistan,

And you have no idea about the ancient history, and a 2-way transfer of knowledge between the people of Sindh valley and Iran, and spanning since the ancient times. 

I hate to start historical dialogue in a thread on Afghanistan. But I do plan to start a separate thread so that we can discuss the history of Pakistani people, and their identity in fully detail. 


So I urge you do justice with your background, instead of just doing the typical $hit shoveling PDF style. 


peace


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> FA
> 
> Punjabis are not masters of Afghanistan...they are masters of KPK, the only pashtun lands which were truely pacified and conquered by british.



Indeed they are. There will not be peace in Afghanistan unless Islamabad, Punjab, Pakistan gives the OK after coming to agreement with Washington. Not to mention the number of Afghans that are literally indentured servants of Punjabis in Pakistan. KPK wale are considered brothers and only conspiracy theorists think there is a Punjabi plan to overlord over them.


----------



## Desert Fox

KingMamba93 said:


> Today if I go to Lahore I will find plenty of refugee Afghan who will polish my Punjabi boots.



Loling at refugees, very manly.

Isn't it ironical yet amusing, the son of Pakistani immigrants is loling at Afghan refugees?

You should be thankful that the white man isn't as harsh on foreign migrants as you people are to those who migrated to your parents country of origin.



KingMamba93 said:


> The nokur in my Lahore home are all Afghan.
> *Ghairat* you said?



You mean the same Lahore in which Raymond Davis murdered two Punjabis? And still got away with it because ghairatmand Pakistani Army and gov.t didn't do crap to avenge the deaths of their very own citizens?

The same ghairatmand Pakistani Army and ISI+ Government that didn't do crap when NATO Apaches butchered 22 Pakistani soldiers?

Oh, that ghairat!!! The world has never witnessed such "ghairat" anywhere else.


Ye baat yaad zarroor rakhna bhai jaan, Allah aik na aik din gharroor ker ne walon ke aker zarroor thoray ga.

One day God will break the arrogance of those who make fun of others miseries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> FATA is in stone age because of FCR, only federal governament can end FCR but they dont want to end it as after that they have to allot budget to FATA..
> .



Now you are talking like a slave of Federal government, the sarkari baboos, in the hope they hand you a monthly stipend. 

Struggle for the equal rights for FATA people be damned. you just need to get your monthly quota. 

And 

then after putting that quota in your pocket, you continue posting drivel against the very hand that gave you the money. 

in the hopes that next month that same hand will give you more. 


Pathetic. 



Pak-one said:


> ........
> 
> 
> Punjabis are not masters of Afghanistan...they are masters of KPK, the only pashtun lands which were truely pacified and conquered by british.



Yet more ethnic $hit shoveling INdian style. 


pathetic. 


Oh bhai,

KPK is ruled by civilized and intelligent Pashtuns. 

While the uncouth tribals are working hard daily to destroy what the civilized Pashtuns have build in the last 60 years. 


So sad to see, someone who throws $hit at his own forefathers, and 


shovels it back into his own house. 

What a smelly character

What a pathetic example for his own people.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Indeed they are. There will not be peace in Afghanistan unless Islamabad, Punjab, Pakistan gives the OK after coming to agreement with Washington. Not to mention the number of Afghans that are literally indentured servants of Punjabis in Pakistan. KPK wale are considered brothers and only conspiracy theorists think there is a Punjabi plan to overlord over them.



If by your logic punjabis are masters of afghans because some of afghans roam in punjab (90% of them are in kpk and balochistan) then we can also say that punjabis are masters of kpk because many of pathans are chokidars and drivers of your houses.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> You mean the same Lahore in which Raymond Davis murdered two Punjabis? And still got away with it because ghairatmand Pakistani Army and gov.t didn't do crap to avenge the deaths of their very own citizens?
> 
> The same ghairatmand Pakistani Army and ISI+ Government that didn't do crap when NATO Apaches butchered 22 Pakistani soldiers?
> 
> Oh, that ghairat!!! The world has never witnessed such "ghairat" anywhere else.
> 
> 
> Ye baat yaad zarroor rakhna bhai jaan, Allah aik na aik din gharroor ker ne walon ke aker zarroor thoray ga.
> 
> One day God will break the arrogance of those who make fun of others miseries.



Its funny to see a so called Pakistani advocating afghans who consider you enemies and slaves and talk shyt abt abt us... im a baluch... i would take a bullet for a Pakistani reguardless of his ethnicity... but never defend our enemies even if they are my own kin.... u are a disgrace..


----------



## Desert Fox

Pak-one said:


> FATA is in stone age because of FCR, only federal governament can end FCR but they dont want to end it as after that they have to allot budget to FATA..



The Tribes of FATA were the ones who took the initiative and liberated half of Kashmir, otherwise the Punjabi majority Army under the command of British general was hesitant to invade Kashmir.

And these proud loyalists to the British crown jump to spurt crap against Pashtuns and Afghans.





Pak-one said:


> Punjabis are not masters of Afghanistan...they are masters of KPK, the only pashtun lands which were truely pacified and conquered by british.



They are not even masters of Pakistan.

They polish British boots, and they have been doing so for more than 200+ years and still very proud of their history, as is proven from their posts on this very thread.

If the whole of KPK and FATA was to rebel against the Pakistani state and Army, East Pakistan civil war will look like a joke.

Only Tehrik-e-Taliban insurgency has divided the area under pro-Taliban and Anti-Taliban militias.


Pakistani State and Army already has enough enemies to add fuel to the fire. All their enemies need is a united rebellion against the state of Pakistan, and secession won't be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

KingMamba93 said:


> Not to mention the number of Afghans that are literally indentured servants of Punjabis in Pakistan. KPK wale are considered brothers and only conspiracy theorists think there is a Punjabi plan to overlord over them.



So sad to see a fellow urdu-speaking talking $hit about poor Afghanistanis driven from their homes and their farms. 


Pathetic. 


Do you even realize that no one leaves their home to live in disease infested camps, unless they are absolutely afraid of their own life and the lives of their wives, mothers, sisters, kids, and old parents. 

Man

have mercy,

Do not be a pompous @rse, as if you had the time and money to go feed a single Afghanistani kid, read him a book, and put a hand of protection on even a single orphaned child. 

What a shameful post. 

by a so called educated person. 

What a shame.


----------



## KingMamba

Desert Fox said:


> Loling at refugees, very manly.
> 
> Isn't it ironical yet amusing, the son of Pakistani immigrants is loling at Afghan refugees?
> 
> You should be thankful that the white man isn't as harsh on foreign migrants as you people are to those who migrated to your parents country of origin.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the same Lahore in which Raymond Davis murdered two Punjabis? And still got away with it because ghairatmand Pakistani Army and gov.t didn't do crap to avenge the deaths of their very own citizens?
> 
> The same ghairatmand Pakistani Army and ISI+ Government that didn't do crap when NATO Apaches butchered 22 Pakistani soldiers?
> 
> Oh, that ghairat!!! The world has never witnessed such "ghairat" anywhere else.
> 
> 
> Ye baat yaad zarroor rakhna bhai jaan, Allah aik na aik din gharroor ker ne walon ke aker zarroor thoray ga.
> 
> One day God will break the arrogance of those who make fun of others miseries.



Mirchii laagi bhai? First of all there is difference between immigrants and refugees who have overstayed their welcome. Second of all the white man is just as harsh on the illegal aliens that are found within the borders here. If you have been here long enough than you should already know. Whereas when I speak about Pakistan I only speak the truth my nokur are Afghan and so if they have more ghairat than so called Punjabis who were once slaves of the British than by all means they should show it by heading back across the durand and carving up their own mustaqbil.

Pak fauj aur ISI kii bastii karne se mujhe kuch nai hota mai bhi tumare saare baatain maanta houn.  Paar yeh bole keh Afghan ke undar zaada ghairat hai punjabi ya sindhi ya balochi ya kisi aur Pakistani seh toh unkii aukaad keh baare main mai to boluga.

Where I only been to Punjab and have connections to Punjab I only speak from my experience, I am sure there are plenty of Afghan slaves in Sindh and KPK and Balochistan as well. 

Yes Allah will break the back of the arrogant so please tell this to the man who speaks of honor and demotes all else to historical servitude while disregarding the current servitude of his own people. Good day yaar.


----------



## 474474

Pak-one said:


> FATA has more doctors, engineers and CSS officers than rural sindhis, still its in stone ages.



Willingly or unwillingly, the FATAns are my country mates and however they may be I'm bound to accept them and defend them as my own either way, so keep it as 'Pakistanis'.


----------



## KingMamba

FaujHistorian said:


> So sad to see a fellow urdu-speaking talking $hit about poor Afghanistanis driven from their homes and their farms.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Do you even realize that no one leaves their home to live in disease infested camps, unless they are absolutely afraid of their own life and the lives of their wives, mothers, sisters, kids, and old parents.
> 
> Man
> 
> have mercy,
> 
> Do not be a pompous @rse, as if you had the time and money to go feed a single Afghanistani kid, read him a book, and put a hand of protection on even a single orphaned child.
> 
> What a shameful post.
> 
> by a so called educated person.
> 
> What a shame.



Bro, if this pak one is going to insult all other Pakistanis by bringing up history I will bring up current realities it is as simple as that. No I will not send a single dime to feed and Afghan my money only goes to Pakistani children as do my prayers. Do not buy into this ummah stuff, ummah is dead.


----------



## 474474

Pak-one said:


> I didnt say today's punjabis are slaves/servants. As a majority they are rulers of pakistan. 80% of army, 70% of judiciary, 70% of beurocracy and 63% of parliment is punjabi....



And remember, a huge number of punjabis are actually afghans (Durranis, afridis etc) who 'became' punjabi


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its funny to see a so called Pakistani advocating afghans who consider you enemies and slaves and talk shyt abt abt us...


It doesn't matter to me what they talk about, as i have insulted them on their threads, if you want i can provide links.

Point being, this thread is about a specific topic, and not about making fun of Afghan refugees (homeless people) or the egos of certain people here.

You want to make fun of homeless people and how superior race the Punjabies are??

Okay, be my guest and open a thread about Homeless Afghans and how you treat your personal Afghan servants and how Punjabis are the super duper superman race that has never been subjugated (cough cough).





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> im a baluch... i would take a bullet for a Pakistani reguardless of his ethnicity...


Good for you. Did i question your loyalty? Or is it your guilty conscious?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> but never defend our enemies even if they are my own kin.... u are a disgrace..



So making fun of weak poor beggars is considered defending your country? And i'm the one who's a disgrace here? Take a look in the mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> If by your logic punjabis are masters of afghans because some of afghans roam in punjab (90% of them are in kpk and balochistan) then we can also say that punjabis are masters of kpk because many of pathans are chokidars and drivers of your houses.



There is a difference between jobs and servitude.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Desert Fox said:


> The Tribes of FATA were the ones who took the initiative and liberated half of Kashmir, otherwise the Punjabi majority Army under the command of British general was hesitant to invade Kashmir.
> 
> And these proud loyalists to the British crown jump to spurt crap against Pashtuns and Afghans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not even masters of Pakistan.
> 
> They polish British boots, and they have been doing so for more than 200 years and still very proud of their history, as is proven from their posts on this very thread.
> 
> If the whole of KPK and FATA was to rebel against the Pakistani state and Army, East Pakistan civil war will look like a joke.
> 
> Only Tehrik-e-Taliban insurgency has divided the area under pro-Taliban and Anti-Taliban militias.
> 
> 
> Pakistani State and Army already has enough enemies to add fuel to the fire. All their enemies need is a united rebellion against the state of Pakistan, and secession won't be a problem.



Just yesterday two think tank level members were suggesting that there should be hitlar style concentration camps for trouble making areas of FATA....two months ago every another pakistani member was talking about nuking FATA and i had to take the matter to mods...how can such pakistanis remember role of tribals in 1948 war?
They use air force, gunship helicopters, tanks and artillary in FATA as if they are fighting against soviet union.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FaujHistorian

KingMamba93 said:


> Bro, if this pak one is going to insult all other Pakistanis by bringing up history I will bring up current realities it is as simple as that. No I will not send a single dime to feed and Afghan my money only goes to Pakistani children as do my prayers. Do not buy into this ummah stuff, ummah is dead.



Our sense of fairness cannot be defined in reference to an anonymous internet poster called Pak-one. 

This sense comes from a much higher authority, and much closer to our hearts. 

Why would you let a known $hit shoveler to become your guide and your standard bearer. 

I do not know. 

Only you know.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> The Tribes of FATA were the ones who took the initiative and liberated half of Kashmir, otherwise the Punjabi majority Army under the command of British general was hesitant to invade Kashmir.
> 
> And these proud loyalists to the British crown jump to spurt crap against Pashtuns and Afghans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not even masters of Pakistan.
> 
> They polish British boots, and they have been doing so for more than 200+ years and still very proud of their history, as is proven from their posts on this very thread.
> 
> If the whole of KPK and FATA was to rebel against the Pakistani state and Army, East Pakistan civil war will look like a joke.
> 
> Only Tehrik-e-Taliban insurgency has divided the area under pro-Taliban and Anti-Taliban militias.
> 
> 
> Pakistani State and Army already has enough enemies to add fuel to the fire. All their enemies need is a united rebellion against the state of Pakistan, and secession won't be a problem.



Do you know ur KPK and punjab were under the british for exactly the same time? 90+ years? as for kashmir war... it wasnt just the pashtuns who "liberated" it... the war was first started by the kashmiri vetrans of world war... than the GoP selected a few army officers incharge of providing them weapons and sent officers to ask the people to join the war... 

As for ur retarded rant about secession... even the bloody TTP doesnt sing the rant.. and even some fuktards try to ignite such a conflict we have enough patriots in KPK to defend the country....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> There is a difference between jobs and servitude.



I challenge you to call names to the afghan which you claim is your nauker...he would lose temper and might get physical.
Just go to any afghan hotel and show your anger on afghan baira, he would reply in same tone...its clear that you have not communicated with afghans, they are not servants by nature and attitude.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Just yesterday two think tank level members were suggesting that there should be hitlar style concentration camps for trouble making areas of FATA....two months ago every another pakistani member was talking about nuking FATA and i had to take the matter to mods...how can such pakistanis remember role of tribals in 1948 war?
> They use air force, gunship helicopters, tanks and artillary in FATA as if they are fighting against soviet union.....



F all those zalim people who want to nuke their own country. 


But 


my dear


just remember that MORE pakistanis and MORE Pashtuns have been been killed, maimed, and destroyed by the tribal warlords aka TTP than anyone else. 


Just don't eat the talk $hit,

look at the ground reality. 


peace


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> It doesn't matter to me what they talk about, as i have insulted them on their threads, if you want i can provide links.
> 
> Point being, this thread is about a specific topic, and not about making fun of Afghan refugees (homeless people) or the egos of certain people here.
> 
> You want to make fun of homeless people and how superior race the Punjabies are??
> 
> Okay, be my guest and open a thread about Homeless Afghans and how you treat your personal Afghan servants and how Punjabis are the super duper superman race that has never been subjugated (cough cough).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Did i question your loyalty? Or is it your guilty conscious?
> 
> 
> 
> So making fun of weak poor beggars is considered defending your country? And i'm the one who's a disgrace here? Take a look in the mirror.



Bravo kiddo.. 1 moron says something stupid and another so called Pakistan gets personal... starts talkin shyt about an entire ethnicity and threatens secession?


----------



## KingMamba

FaujHistorian said:


> Our sense of fairness cannot be defined in reference to an anonymous internet poster called Pak-one.
> 
> This sense comes from a much higher authority, and much closer to our hearts.
> 
> Why would you let a known $hit shoveler to become your guide and your standard bearer.
> 
> I do not know.
> 
> Only you know.



I only speak the truth. If he can elude to historical slavery I will speak about curent slavery. The Afghans have shown nothing but hostility towards the Pakistani people and should be treated as such. Take a look around you ummah is dying the world over but Pakistanis still want to hold on to that stuff.

Even here in America the first thing an Afghan says when they learn of ones Pakistani heritage is, "You stole half our country".  These people deserve worse than what they get in Pakistani refugee camps.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

474474 said:


> And remember, a huge number of punjabis are actually afghans (Durranis, afridis etc) who 'became' punjabi



I only know about niazis of mianwali and pashtuns of attock.


----------



## Desert Fox

FaujHistorian said:


> *
> Afghanistan is the Largest Graveyard for Afghanistanis themselves.
> *



Isn't same true for every other country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> I challenge you to call names to the afghan which you claim is your nauker...he would lose temper and might get physical.
> Just go to any afghan hotel and show your anger on afghan baira, he would reply in same tone...its clear that you have not communicated with afghans, they are not servants by nature and attitude.



I will be in Pakistan this winter or the next. I will smack my Afghan nokur and record for your refugee *** to see on pdf. Just make sure to remind me. This is however if he still in Pakistan by then.

Aage se bolega Shah Sahib maine kyah kiya toh main boluga pak-one se pooch.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> I only speak the truth. If he can elude to historical slavery I will speak about curent slavery. The Afghans have shown nothing but hostility towards the Pakistani people and should be treated as such. Take a look around you ummah is dying the world over but Pakistanis still want to hold on to that stuff.
> 
> Even here in America the first thing an Afghan says when they learn of ones Pakistani heritage is, "You stole half our country".  These people deserve worse than what they get in Pakistani refugee camps.



There are 2.5 million IDPs from FATA in refugee camps and they are actually in bad condition than afghans as they are new to such life....so mocking afghan refugees is expired thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@Desert Fox I always got the impression you were not an Ummahist. I am disappointed in your defence of a people who would hate you because of who your parents are.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> I will be in Pakistan this winter or the next. I will smack my Afghan nokur and record for your refugee *** to see on pdf. Just make sure to remind me. This is however if he still in Pakistan by then.
> 
> Aage se bolega Shah Sahib maine kyah kiya toh main boluga pak-one se pooch.



Hahaha you mummy daddy burger, you dont know about life and realities of pakistan....you dont have guts to punch any afghan, if you made the mistake, you have to be admitted in hospital after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-one said:


> I only know about niazis of mianwali and pashtuns of attock.



Try the ones in southern punjab... khakwanis,Kakaezai,sherwanis,Naghars,lodhis,babars,tareens etc etc



KingMamba93 said:


> I will be in Pakistan this winter or the next. I will smack my Afghan nokur and record for your refugee *** to see on pdf. Just make sure to remind me. This is however if he still in Pakistan by then.
> 
> Aage se bolega Shah Sahib maine kyah kiya toh main boluga pak-one se pooch.



Are you stupid or what? do you think making fun of poor people makes superior?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try the ones in southern punjab... khakwanis,Kakaezai,sherwanis,Naghars,lodhis,babars,tareens etc etc



I have heard about them but i dont think they exist in large pockets like pashtuns of mianwali and attock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Hahaha you mummy daddy burger, you dont know about life and realities of pakistan....you dont have guts to punch any afghan, if you made the mistake, you have to be admitted in hospital after that.



Okay we will see, remind me in the winter ok?


----------



## Desert Fox

KingMamba93 said:


> @Desert Fox I always got the impression you were not an Ummahist. I am disappointed in your defence of a people who would hate you because of who your parents are.



So you are disappointed in the fact that i did not join your immature poor people bashing bandwagon on a thread that has absolutely nothing to do with Pakistan, Punjabies, your naukars, and how superior your ethnicity is.


*You have A Sahaba (RA) quoted at the bottom of your post. Did the Sahabas (RA) make fun of poor people regardless of who they were? And the quote mentions hypocrisy, something you have been displaying in flying colors on this thread.

On one hand Quoting Sahabas and on the other hand making a mockery of homeless people. I'm sure the Sahabas (RA) did that too, right?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghilzai

KingMamba93 said:


> Okay we will see, remind me in the winter ok?



We will mate, but my money is on the afghan to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Do you know ur KPK* and punjab were under the british for exactly the same time? 90+ years? as for kashmir war... it wasnt just the pashtuns who "liberated" it... the war was first started by the kashmiri vetrans of world war... than the GoP selected a few army officers incharge of providing them weapons and sent officers to ask the people to join the war...



1). Not from KPK or FATA.

2). The british always faced rebellion, as did all those who tried to rule KPK and FATA.

3).


> *Gracey did not send troops to the Kashmir front and refused to obey the order to do so given by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, Governor-General of Pakistan.* Gracey argued that Jinnah as Governor-General represented the British Crown of which he himself was an appointee. Similar to Gracey, the early heads of Pakistan&#8217;s air force and naval force were Englishmen. He retired in 1951.[6]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indo-Pakistani_War_of_1947




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As for ur retarded rant about secession... even the bloody TTP doesnt sing the rant.. and even some fuktards try to ignite such a conflict we have enough patriots in KPK to defend the country....



I said "IF", the key word is "IF". Lacking comprehension skills aye? And i'm the retard? Take a good look in the mirror buddy, but be careful not to break it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

@DESERT FIGHTER , leave him wroora he is one of us he is an undercover brother, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bravo kiddo.. 1 moron says something stupid and another so called Pakistan gets personal... starts talkin shyt about an entire ethnicity and threatens secession?



Nobody *"threatened secession"*  pal. 

Again, comprehension problems.


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> Hahaha you mummy daddy burger, you dont know about life and realities of pakistan....you dont have guts to punch any afghan, if you made the mistake, you have to be admitted in hospital after that.



i have a story to tell 

one afghani used to work in karachi he was employed as a driver and chauki daar by that rich family

he started to like the girl of his boss, when he asked the girl to marry him and started to stalk on her, the girl obviously refused and told her parents and he lost his job

he came back with his thugs and killed entire family including the girl, sprayed bullets on them and then escaped to the tribal where he came from

yes nobody can do panga with afghans, if only the law and order was stronger, an afghan would never have bought charas, weapons, prostitution to karachi in the first place?

do you know why the enemity with pashtun and mohajirs in karahci started?

try to read the qasba coloney and katti pahari massacre by refugee afghans?

i think its time for pashtuns of pakistan to cut their relations with barbarians from the west, other wise if you want to be counted among barbarians thats your wish bro


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> 1). Not from KPK or FATA.
> 
> 2). The british always faced rebellion, as did all those who tried to rule KPK and FATA.
> 
> 3).
> Indo-Pakistani War of 1947 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Good for gracy (sounds homo)... the fact remains our troops did invade IOK... And read a book... id recommend "crossed swords" by shuja nawaz... 


> I said "IF", the key word is "IF". Lacking comprehension skills aye? And i'm the *retard*? Take a good look in the mirror buddy, but be careful not to break it.



Probably... just like "kingmamba"


----------



## ghilzai

W.11 said:


> i have a story to tell
> 
> one afghani used to work in karachi he was employed as a driver and chauki daar by that rich family
> 
> he started to like the girl of his boss, when he asked the girl to marry him and started to stalk on her, the girl obviously refused and told her parents and he lost his job
> 
> he came back with his thugs and killed entire family including the girl, sprayed bullets on them and then escaped to the tribal where he came from
> 
> yes nobody can do panga with afghans, if only the law and order was stronger, an afghan would never have bought charas, weapons, prostitution to karachi in the first place?
> 
> do you know why the enemity with pashtun and mohajirs in karahci started?
> 
> try to read the qasba coloney and katti pahari massacre by refugee afghans?
> 
> i think its time for pashtuns of pakistan to cut their relations with barbarians from the west, other wise if you want to be counted among barbarians thats your wish bro



As long as you are willing to cut your relationship with India, Indian movies and you stop saying we are same people divided by boundary and stop loving Indian Muslims of past and present we will gladly cut our relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Desert Fox said:


> FaujHistorian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Afghanistan is the Largest Graveyard for Afghanistanis themselves.
> 
> for the last 200 years by refusing to abandon the primitive tribal culture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't same true for every other country?
Click to expand...



In 2013 it is only true for countries who are dominated by primitive tribals. main example Afghanistan. But add into it Somalia, Congo, Sierra Leon etc. 


In 2013, most of the civilized society has moved on and largely stopped the killing of their own people within their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Pak-one said:


> Just yesterday two think tank level members were suggesting that there should be hitlar style concentration camps for trouble making areas of FATA....two months ago every another pakistani member was talking about nuking FATA and i had to take the matter to mods...how can such pakistanis remember role of tribals in 1948 war?
> *They use air force, gunship helicopters, tanks and artillary in FATA as if they are fighting against soviet union.....*



They didn't have balls to fight the Soviet Union, and yet they are quick to claim that war as a Pakistani ONLY victory.

When more than 1 million Afghans died fighting against the Soviet to liberate that country.
*
Just as they don't have the balls to shoot down NATO Apaches after they butchered 22 Pakistan Army Soldiers*, or NATO helis when they intrude into Pakistan Army garrison towns. They can't stop drones, and couldn't put Raymond Davis on trial for murdering two Pakistanis in cold blood.


So you can forget about these people, they take pride in serving the British Crown that murdered 4 million indian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Desert Fox said:


> So you are disappointed in the fact that i did not join your immature poor people bashing bandwagon on a thread that has absolutely nothing to do with Pakistan, Punjabies, your naukars, and how superior your ethnicity is.
> 
> 
> *You have A Sahaba (RA) quoted at the bottom of your post. Did the Sahabas (RA) make fun of poor people regardless of who they were? And the quote mentions hypocrisy, something you have been displaying in flying colors on this thread.
> 
> On one hand Quoting Sahabas and on the other hand making a mockery of homeless people. I'm sure the Sahabas (RA) did that too, right?*



Tumne sharminda kardiya.  
Zaada josh mai aagaya.


----------



## W.11

ghilzai said:


> As long as you are willing to cut your relationship with India, Indian movies and you stop saying we are same people divided by boundary and stop loving Indian Muslims of past and present we will gladly cut our relationship.



it is afghans who love indians, pakistanis dont love indians

come on man i thought you had that much common sense

did your brain not evolve since Jurassic time?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghilzai said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER , leave him wroora he is one of us he is an undercover brother, lol.



Braat after reading posts in this thread all i can see is:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> We will mate, but my money is on the afghan to win.



 Only if he pulls out an ak.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good for gracy (sounds homo)... the fact remains our troops did invade IOK... And read a book... id recommend "crossed swords" by shuja nawaz...
> 
> 
> *Probably... just like "kingmamba" *



Merii baat karna hai to sai quote kaar yaar.


----------



## Desert Fox

KingMamba93 said:


> Tumne sharminda kardiya.
> Zaada josh mai aagaya.



Kia karoon, bas aik aadat hai. I can't help but point out the hypocrisy in others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Afghans are great fighters no doubt. But problem is all they know now is to fight and when there is no foreign adversary to fight they fight amongst themselves. Just want to see our Afghan brothers thinking and working pro-actively after the US-Nato leaves. In sha Allah, Afghanistan will become a much better country by 2020.


----------



## ghilzai

W.11 said:


> it is afghans who love indians, pakistanis dont love indians
> 
> come on man i thought you had that much common sense
> 
> did your brain not evolve since Jurassic time?



Well this jurassic brain and the brain of its ancestors have shafted the brain of those to the east on every occasion, so where does cleverness get you?.


----------



## KingMamba

Desert Fox said:


> Kia karoon, bas aik aadat hai. I can't help but point out the hypocrisy in others.



Screw you I read that and was like fcking bc.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba93 said:


> Only if he pulls out an ak.
> 
> 
> 
> Merii baat karna hai to sai quote kaar yaar.



Yaar baat yeh hai... k making fun of poor people doesnt make u any superior... infact makes u look like ----- if making fun of people is a benchmark for superiority... than bhai jaan.. muaaf karo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Braat after reading posts in this thread all i can see is:



I have alot of respect for you but come on fella the racism of some Punjabis is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> Railway in subcontinent was gift of your british masters....railway is also in egypt because british ruled it but doesnt exist exist in neighbouring libiya or arabian gulf



railways was a British invention...so it wasn't just a Gift for sub continent it was a British gift to the world..
Meanwhile the only gift Afghanistan can give to the world in narcotics and illegal weapons 
Guess who's gift is better...


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yaar baat yeh hai... k making fun of poor people doesnt make u any superior... infact makes u look like ----- if making fun of people is a benchmark for superiority... than bhai jaan.. muaaf karo..



Bhai jaan zaada gussa aagaya bakwas bandar luffy ka sunsun kar. Chalo main zalim nai houn bas @Pak-one se larounga. 

Aagar tum Pakistani meh apnii fasad december-january main bhi pehlare hoge mujhe zaroor patadena. @Pak-one  Either this winter or the next aacha?


----------



## Safriz

Desert Fox said:


> They didn't have balls to fight the Soviet Union, and yet they are quick to claim that war as a Pakistani ONLY victory.
> 
> When more than 1 million Afghans died fighting against the Soviet to liberate that country.
> *
> Just as they don't have the balls to shoot down NATO Apaches after they butchered 22 Pakistan Army Soldiers*, or NATO helis when they intrude into Pakistan Army garrison towns. They can't stop drones, and couldn't put Raymond Davis on trial for murdering two Pakistanis in cold blood.
> 
> 
> So you can forget about these people, they take pride in serving the British Crown that murdered 4 million indian people.



why don't you immigrate back to your beloved hell hole Afghanistan?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> i have a story to tell
> 
> one afghani used to work in karachi he was employed as a driver and chauki daar by that rich family
> 
> he started to like the girl of his boss, when he asked the girl to marry him and started to stalk on her, the girl obviously refused and told her parents and he lost his job
> 
> he came back with his thugs and killed entire family including the girl, sprayed bullets on them and then escaped to the tribal where he came from
> 
> yes nobody can do panga with afghans, if only the law and order was stronger, an afghan would never have bought charas, weapons, prostitution to karachi in the first place?
> 
> do you know why the enemity with pashtun and mohajirs in karahci started?
> 
> try to read the qasba coloney and katti pahari massacre by refugee afghans?
> 
> i think its time for pashtuns of pakistan to cut their relations with barbarians from the west, other wise if you want to be counted among barbarians thats your wish bro



But people dont employ afghans for chokidari and driveri?...
And let me remind you it were urduspeakers who started huge ethnic riots after a pathan driver (who later turned out to be mirpuri) killed mohajir girl in road accident...the civilized and educated mohajirs turned the simple accident into anti-pathan riots and started attacking pathans all over the city....it reminds me of india where small incident, a small mistake by muslim sparks huge anti-muslim riots by hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ghilzai said:


> I have alot of respect for you but come on fella the racism of some Punjabis is unbelievable.



Sir jee I am not racist against Pashtun. Only dislike illegal Afghans of Afghanistan who live on Pakistan's mercy but speak ill of Pakistan. Like bandar luffy.


----------



## Desert Fox

Banglar Bagh said:


> Afghans are great fighters no doubt. But problem is all they know now is to fight and when there is no foreign adversary to fight they fight amongst themselves. Just want to see our Afghan brothers thinking and working pro-actively after the US-Nato leaves. In sha Allah, Afghanistan will become a much better country by 2020.



There is only one way to stop the infighting.

They should be forced into a reconciliation with one another. For this, all of Afghanistan's neighbors must cooperate together and build a mutual understanding that fomenting wars and conflicts in Afghanistan has not and will never serve anyone interests. We as Pakistanis are witness to this fact.

Pakistan, Iran, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, and China are immediate neighbors of Afghanistan. All must come together to formulate a peace strategy for post 2014 Afghanistan that would be beneficial to all sides and would ensure that Afghanistan would never be used as a staging ground for terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Desert Fox said:


> 2). The british always faced rebellion, as did all those who tried to rule KPK and FATA.
> 
> .



Rebellion was there for sure. But you must be careful in making such over-arching statements. 

Why?

Because

It really depends what year and what region are you talking about. 

If we move to 1942,

-- Modern day KP, was not rebelling
-- From the 7 agencies, only two had law and order situation.
----- North and South Wazirastan. 



So if you look at the area and population numbers of KP and FATA, most of the area was not rebelling anymore. 


You must realize that even North and South Wazirastan rebellion was not too damaging to Brits. 

These rebellions (like today) were mostly killing other Pashtuns (civilians and LEA).

Lack of peace in any area means, lack of development, lack of schools, and lack of public services. 

And thus death and destruction and poverty in the long run. 


So I'd not list your 2) with any kind of pride or boast. 


Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Bhai jaan zaada gussa aagaya bakwas bandar luffy ka sunsun kar. Chalo main zalim nai houn bas @Pak-one se larounga.
> 
> Aagar tum Pakistani meh apnii fasad december-january main bhi pehlare hoge mujhe zaroor patadena. @Pak-one  Either this winter or the next aacha?



Dont worry i dont take mammy daddy westernized burgers like you so seriously. You play too much xbox games.


----------



## Safriz

Desert Fox said:


> They didn't have balls to fight the Soviet Union, and yet they are quick to claim that war as a Pakistani ONLY victory.
> 
> When more than 1 million Afghans died fighting against the Soviet to liberate that country.
> *
> Just as they don't have the balls to shoot down NATO Apaches after they butchered 22 Pakistan Army Soldiers*, or NATO helis when they intrude into Pakistan Army garrison towns. They can't stop drones, and couldn't put Raymond Davis on trial for murdering two Pakistanis in cold blood.
> 
> 
> So you can forget about these people, they take pride in serving the British Crown that murdered 4 million indian people.



Without us opening our doors for Mohajir Afghans there was no possibility of you ever winning the war (yup counting you as Afghan now)..
Pakistan Army did all the planning and training..without that you would be wearing tall furry hat and bowing to pictures of lenin today..so be very thankful...


----------



## Surenas

There are only two countries (besides Afghans themselves) who are capable of bringing peace and stability to Afghanistan; Iran and Pakistan.


----------



## Desert Fox

Dreamreaper said:


> why don't you immigrate back to your beloved hell hole Afghanistan?



But i'm from Lahore, born in Lahore, both Parents born in Pakistan. My Birth Certificate states so.

How could i go back to Afghanistan if i wasn't even born their. 


*MR. JUNIOR THINK TANK*, is it because i don't resort to one liners and off topic posts that you would make such a stupid and hastily planed comment against me without any prior knowledge of me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Pak-one said:


> Dont worry i dont take mammy daddy westernized burgers like you so seriously. You play too much xbox games.



Sorry I am sony man. Chalo I will ask again when I come. If you are still scared then what can I say.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Sir jee I am not racist against Pashtun. Only dislike illegal Afghans of Afghanistan who live on Pakistan's mercy but speak ill of Pakistan. Like bandar luffy.



I am anti-establishment but not anti-pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghilzai said:


> I have alot of respect for you but come on fella the racism of some Punjabis is unbelievable.



Punjab is a big province ..and also has a big share of TURDS aswell..


----------



## Safriz

Desert Fox said:


> But i'm from Lahore, born in Lahore, both Parents born in Pakistan. My Birth Certificate states so.
> 
> How could i go back to Afghanistan if i wasn't even born their.
> 
> 
> *MR. JUNIOR THINK TANK*, is it because i don't resort to one liners and off topic posts that you would make such a stupid and hastily planed comment against me without any prior knowledge of me?



But you do sound like one of those ethnic pushtoons who despite never being to Afghanistan,considers that foreign,enemy country more sacred than Pakistan and have your loyalties towards Afghanistan than Pakistan (evident from your comments)


----------



## Desert Fox

Dreamreaper said:


> Without us opening our doors for Mohajir Afghans there was no possibility of you ever winning the war (yup counting you as Afghan now)..
> Pakistan Army did all the planning and training..without that you would be wearing tall furry hat and bowing to pictures of lenin today..so be very thankful...



So, was Pakistan army present to train and fund Afghans during the First Anglo Afghan War when Afghans defeated British Indian Army (which was largely made up of Punjabis)?

Was Pakistan Army present to fund and train Afghans when the British again invaded Afghanistan in the Second Anglo Afghan war and were again defeated by the Afghans?

Was the Pakistan Army present to fund and train the Afghan during the Third Anglo Afghan war in which, again, the Afghans defeated the British.


----------



## turboman

Surenas said:


> The Greeks faced the greatest resistance in modern-day Afghanistan. From all people, Iranians (Persians, Kurds, Pashtuns) have never been conquered culturally or intellectually. Alexander died wearing Persian clothes.



Iranians not conquered culturally or intellectually? 

I think you are just being intellectually dishonest, and are not fooling anyone but yourself with that statement. Do you know about Zoroastrianism (a native Persian religion), which was completely wiped out of the face of the Earth by Islamic invasion? Iran (Persia) got absolutely plundered, raped and destroyed by Islamic invaders, and lost most of its cultural and religious roots (sadly)...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-one said:


> But people dont employ afghans for chokidari and driveri?...
> And let me remind you it were urduspeakers who started huge ethnic riots after a pathan driver (who later turned out to be mirpuri) killed mohajir girl in road accident...the civilized and educated mohajirs turned the simple accident into anti-pathan riots and started attacking pathans all over the city....it reminds me of india where small incident, a small mistake by muslim sparks huge anti-muslim riots by hindus.



Yaar talk to some karachiwal and u will be shocked... according to mqm supporters karachi unkay walid sahab ka hai.


----------



## Desert Fox

Dreamreaper said:


> But you do sound like one of those ethnic pushtoons who despite never being to Afghanistan,considers that foreign,enemy country more sacred than Pakistan and have your loyalties towards Afghanistan than Pakistan (evident from your comments)



So i will state again since you, Mr Junior Think Tank, seem to be in the mood for trolling and posting assumptions:


*MR. JUNIOR THINK TANK*, is it because i don't resort to one liners and off topic posts that you would make such a stupid and hastily planed comment against me without any prior knowledge of me?


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> But people dont employ afghans for chokidari and driveri?...
> And let me remind you it were urduspeakers who started huge ethnic riots after a pathan driver (who later turned out to be mirpuri) killed mohajir girl in road accident...the civilized and educated mohajirs turned the simple accident into anti-pathan riots and started attacking pathans all over the city....it reminds me of india where small incident, a small mistake by muslim sparks huge anti-muslim riots by hindus.



try to read about qazba coloney and katti pahari massacre and then come to talk about stuff


----------



## Safriz

Desert Fox said:


> So, was Pakistan army present to train and fund Afghans during the First Anglo Afghan War when Afghans defeated British Indian Army (which was largely made up of Punjabis)?
> 
> Was Pakistan Army present to fund and train Afghans when the British again invaded Afghanistan in the Second Anglo Afghan war and were again defeated by the Afghans?
> 
> Was the Pakistan Army present to fund and train the Afghan during the Third Anglo Afghan war in which, again, the Afghans defeated the British.




You are comparing a Half hearted British "Try" with a Full fledged well funded and well equipped invasion by a Super power...
Also you are forgetting the Diplomatic efforts Pakistan did to save Afghans,,or throwing a few 20 megton Nukes to show Afghans their real place,and turn afghanistan into molten glass wasn't difficult for USSR


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> I am anti-establishment but not anti-pakistan.



Off course. 

Why would you pick a handle like Pak-one, anyways. 

The problem is that many a times anti-establishment folks cross the line, in their zeal to bring down the "establishment", they end up harming the country. 


Oh

And a pro-establishment person can also bring a positive change. 


thus the real question is not about who is anti-establishment. 
*
Instead, who is pro-progress and pro-positive change. 

because 
Every thief, every robber, and every corrupt person is by definition "anti-establishment".*

I am sure you don't want to be included in this erstwhile list. 


thank you


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

KingMamba93 said:


> Sorry I am sony man. Chalo I will ask again when I come. If you are still scared then what can I say.



Yar how old are you?.........go play some boxing game on playstation.


----------



## RangerPK

I think it would be better if Afghans do not fight each other and do not attack and kill Muslims.

When Afghans fight each other and kill Muslims, obviously it is unfortunate for themselves...but some how it also makes a mess for their neighbors. 

I heard that when Muslims fight each other, Allah makes them cowards and give authority to Kaffirs over them. The Afghanis fight each other, and this invites foreign invaders to their lands. If they become united, peaceful among themselves and with their Muslim neighbours. I think it would be beneficial for everyone. In this world and the hereafter.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> You are comparing a Half hearted British "Try" with a Full fledged well funded and well equipped invasion by a Super power...
> Also you are forgetting the Diplomatic efforts Pakistan did to save Afghans,,or throwing a few 20 megton Nukes to show Afghans their real place,and turn afghanistan into molten glass wasn't difficult for USSR



Russia , America, india etc would never use nukes on its enemies but same cant be said about crazy faujis of pakistan. They are threat to world peace. Not only pakistani nukes are threat to india and afghanistan but i am afraid faujis can also use nukes on FATA as last resort.


----------



## Desert Fox

Dreamreaper said:


> You are comparing a Half hearted British "Try" with a Full fledged well funded and well equipped invasion by a Super power...
> Also you are forgetting the Diplomatic efforts Pakistan did to save Afghans,,or throwing a few 20 megton Nukes to show Afghans their real place,and turn afghanistan into molten glass wasn't difficult for USSR



1).Okay, so the British Empire, the so called "super power" of its time, made not one, not two, but three attempts at invading Afghanistan. And they were "half hearted" attempts?

How so? Perhaps if it was one attempt, but three only implies the importance of Afghanistan to the overall British strategy in the region and no one would make "half hearted" attempts thrice to take over a strategic location, least of all a so called "world power".

2). Those funds were provided by Saudis, weapons were from mostly Soviet Allies and a few Western countries, training was given by Pakistan Spec forces.

No denying the Pakistani part in the war. However fact remains, that it was more than a million Afghans who lost their lives in the bitter struggle to free their country from the claws of the Soviet Bear.


----------



## Wright

Surenas said:


> The Greeks faced the greatest resistance in modern-day Afghanistan. From all people, Iranians (Persians, Kurds, Pashtuns) have never been conquered culturally or intellectually. Alexander died wearing Persian clothes.



How did you absorb Arab customs and religion?


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> Russia , America, india etc would never use nukes on its enemies but same cant be said about crazy faujis of pakistan. They are threat to world peace. Not only pakistani nukes are threat to india and afghanistan but i am afraid faujis can also use nukes on FATA as last resort.



Actually somebody did propose use of Nuclear weapons on Afghanistan pretty recently...Goes to show hoe fed up the world is with this little bed bug called Afghanistan...


Lord Gilbert Suggests Dropping A Neutron Bomb On Pakistan-Afghanistan Border


----------



## Surenas

Wright said:


> How did you absorb Arab customs and religion?



We didn't not absorb Arab customs.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> Actually somebody did propose use of Nuclear weapons on Afghanistan pretty recently...Goes to show hoe fed up the world is with this little bed bug called Afghanistan...
> 
> 
> Lord Gilbert Suggests Dropping A Neutron Bomb On Pakistan-Afghanistan Border



you wish nukes to be dropped on FATA?


----------



## Surenas

turboman said:


> Iranians not conquered culturally or intellectually?
> 
> I think you are just being intellectually dishonest, and are not fooling anyone but yourself with that statement. Do you know about Zoroastrianism (a native Persian religion), which was completely wiped out of the face of the Earth by Islamic invasion? Iran (Persia) got absolutely plundered, raped and destroyed by Islamic invaders, and lost most of its cultural and religious roots (sadly)...



Bullcrap. Our most celebrated festivities are still Zoroastrianism in origin: Nowruz, Yalda, Chaharshanbe Suri, Sepandarmazgan, etc.


----------



## Safriz

Desert Fox said:


> 1).
> No denying the Pakistani part in the war. However fact remains, that it was more than a million Afghans who lost their lives in the bitter struggle to free their country from the claws of the Soviet Bear.



Forget about how many Afghans dies during the war..
Try to remember ho many Chopped each others heads, tugging for power,soon after USSR left...I am sure the numbers will exceed those killed during the actual war...
Goes to show that these people are addicted to bloodshed..If they cant fight against a foreign power,they will fight among each other....


----------



## FaujHistorian

Dreamreaper said:


> You are comparing a Half hearted British "Try" with a Full fledged well funded and well equipped invasion by a Super power...
> Also you are forgetting the Diplomatic efforts Pakistan did to save Afghans,,or throwing a few 20 megton Nukes to show Afghans their real place,and turn afghanistan into molten glass wasn't difficult for USSR



daisy cutters were good enough to make the brave Talib@stards f@rt in their shalwars. 

No I am not gloating at the misery of Talbinis. 

Just pointing out the change and updates in the modern warfare. 

Afghanistan has specific geography that provides natural resistance to large scale invasion. 


However the same geography doesn't provide much cover to the air-attacks and surgical strikes by air-cavalry (a concept used in Afghanistan only from 1985 onwards).


I am an ardent student of insurgencies. 

And Afghanistan is terrible country to run an insurgency in 2013. 

because the terrain doesn't offer much to provide safe houses. 


If Pakistani areas were off limits to Talb@stards, Afghan insurgency would have died in 3 months. 

However Pakistan has paid enormous price in men and material.

Our losses are very similar to the losses of NATO troops, 

And that's only because Pakistani nation is unwilling to see the downside of supporting Afghan insurgency. 


Bottom line. 


Pak-one doesn't know or realize that "Afghan aka graveyard of empires" is an obsolete concept very similar to the use of bow and arrow in 2013 warfare. 


peace


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> try to read about qazba coloney and katti pahari massacre and then come to talk about stuff



Well pathans are not gandhis, you slap him he will shatter your skull in reply.


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> you wish nukes to be dropped on FATA?



On Afghanistan yes..and a big one...may be a meteor strike will be better...


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Desert Fox said:


> There is only one way to stop the infighting.
> 
> They should be forced into a reconciliation with one another. For this, all of Afghanistan's neighbors must cooperate together and build a mutual understanding that fomenting wars and conflicts in Afghanistan has not and will never serve anyone interests. We as Pakistanis are witness to this fact.
> 
> Pakistan, Iran, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, and China are immediate neighbors of Afghanistan. All must come together to formulate a peace strategy for post 2014 Afghanistan that would be beneficial to all sides and would ensure that Afghanistan would never be used as a staging ground for terrorism.


Brother reconcilling them is not only difficult but impossible to be honest. But its upto them whether they want to fight upto end of times or will work unitedly for a better tomorrow. And only three players can ensure a stable and peaceful Afghanistan and they are US, Pakistan and Iran. I have met Afghans in real life and they are very nice and honest people. I would dearly love to see them in a better state. Also, some posters have crossed all limits in this thread by using extremely disrespectful comments against them just because they are poor. Wonder what they have been taught by their parents.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> daisy cutters were good enough to make the brave Talib@stards f@rt in their shalwars.
> 
> No I am not gloating at the misery of Talbinis.
> 
> Just pointing out the change and updates in the modern warfare.
> 
> Afghanistan has specific geography that provides natural resistance to large scale invasion.
> 
> 
> However the same geography doesn't provide much cover to the air-attacks and surgical strikes by air-cavalry (a concept used in Afghanistan only from 1985 onwards).
> 
> 
> I am an ardent student of insurgencies.
> 
> And Afghanistan is terrible country to run an insurgency in 2013.
> 
> because the terrain doesn't offer much to provide safe houses.
> 
> 
> If Pakistani areas were off limits to Talb@stards, Afghan insurgency would have died in 3 months.
> 
> However Pakistan has paid enormous price in men and material.
> 
> Our losses are very similar to the losses of NATO troops,
> 
> And that's only because Pakistani nation is unwilling to see the downside of supporting Afghan insurgency.
> 
> 
> Bottom line.
> 
> 
> Pak-one doesn't know or realize that "Afghan aka graveyard of empires" is an obsolete concept very similar to the use of bow and arrow in 2013 warfare.
> 
> 
> peace



Typical seculer, cheering for american invasion of Afghanistan....you are slave of west


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> Well pathans are not gandhis, you slap him he will shatter your skull in reply.



you included afghanis as pathans now please tell me are you willing to take the blame of afghani refugees, because if you wanted to be treated like afghanis then its your own choice


----------



## Desert Fox

Dreamreaper said:


> railways was a British invention...so it wasn't just a Gift for sub continent it was a British gift to the world..
> Meanwhile the only gift Afghanistan can give to the world in narcotics and illegal weapons
> Guess who's gift is better...



Wait wait wait a second.

How did you forget that the British used Opium as a weapon to destroy Chinese society, and when the Chinese rebelled, the British went to war.

And then some people here are proud of serving the British Crown?





> The import of Opium into China stood at 200 chests (annual) in 1729,[1] when the first anti-opium edict was promulgated.[2][3] This edict was weakly enforced,[3] and by the time Chinese authorities reissued the prohibition in starker terms in 1799,[4] the figure had leaped; 4,500 chests were imported in the year 1800.[1] The decade of the 1830s witnessed a rapid rise in opium trade,[5] and by 1838 (just before the first Opium War) it climbed to 40,000 chests.[1][5] The rise continued on after the Treaty of Nanking that concluded the war.[a] (See #Growth of opium trade below).
> 
> *The opium trafficked into China had come from East India Company's operations in Bengal, British India, produced at its two factories in Patna and Benares.[7] In the 1820s, opium from Malwa in the non-British controlled parts of India became available, and as prices fell due to competition, production was stepped up.[7]*
> 
> These commodities were carried by British merchants to the coast of China, where they sold for a good profit.
> 
> With the drain of silver and the growing number of the people becoming victims of the drug, the Daoguang Emperor demanded action. Officials at the court who advocated legalization of the trade in order to tax it, were defeated by those who advocated suppression. In 1838, the Emperor sent Lin Zexu to Guangzhou, where he quickly arrested Chinese opium dealers and summarily demanded that foreign firms turn over their stocks. When they refused, Lin stopped trade altogether and placed the foreign residents under virtual siege, eventually forcing the merchants to surrender their opium to be destroyed.
> 
> *In response, the British government sent expeditionary forces from India, which ravaged the Chinese coast and dictated the terms of settlement.* The Treaty of Nanking not only opened the way for further opium trade, but ceded territory including Hong Kong, unilaterally fixed Chinese tariffs at a low rate, granted extraterritorial rights to foreigners in China (which were not offered to Chinese abroad), a most favored nation clause, and diplomatic representation. When the court still refused to accept foreign ambassadors and obstructed the trade clauses of the treaties, disputes over the treatment of British merchants in Chinese ports and on the seas led to the Second Opium War and the Treaty of Tientsin.[8]



Opium Wars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> On Afghanistan yes..and a big one...may be a meteor strike will be better...



What about FATA? do u also support dropping nukes on FATA because it is headache for pak army.


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> Well pathans are not gandhis, you slap him he will shatter your skull in reply.



Good .. you are same as Blacks of west Africa or Somalia or even USA...they are exactly the same...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> you included afghanis as pathans now please tell me are you willing to take the blame of afghani refugees, because if you wanted to be treated like afghanis then its your own choice



So you are saying that this qasba colony massacre was work of afghan refugees?


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> What about FATA? do u also support dropping nukes on FATA because it is headache for pak army.



Once Afghan menace is dealt with,all will be fine...lthough FATA in its current state is nothing less than a cancer attached to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Typical seculer, cheering for american invasion of Afghanistan....you are slave of west



you must be confusing me with Karazai and his 40,000 ANA guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> Once Afghan menace is dealt with,all will be fine...lthough FATA in its current state is nothing less than a cancer attached to Pakistan



So you are suggesting nukes for this cancer of pakistan aka FATA?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Dreamreaper said:


> Once Afghan menace is dealt with,all will be fine.n



Not sure what you mean with this. 



Dreamreaper said:


> . FATA in its current state is nothing less than a cancer attached to Pakistan



We the majority of Pakistanis have let it fester as a cancerous wound, but not removing FCR. 


Even though an ordinary tribal may support FCR, but we must offer him a modern civilian system instead of trapping him with stone age laws. 


peace


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

@Dreamreaper your views are very similar to @safriz


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> So you are saying that this qasba colony massacre was work of afghan refugees?



mere bhai dekho

start getting civilised

its too much that you guys imitate like stone age afghanis, you imitated afghanis by making TTP, you imitated afghanis by following that sarhadi gandhi bacha khan as ANP, you imitate afghanis by being drug smugglers, weapon smugglers etc

you tried to be anti pakistani just like afghans

sooner or later you will realise that afghans are your worst enemy and pakistanis are not

try to read the entire history of qazba colony and katti pahari massacre and then ask me if you still have ay confusion

karachi is open for any pathan who doesnt want to imitate afghani, if you want to be pakistani then we all have space in our hearts for you

in karachi we dont categorise afghanis and pathans as same, we still classify them as different class because pakistan is still your country, an afghani is an illegal refugee who hates pakistan and spreads various crimes, but its you who still want to become an afghani thats not our problem

i close my case here


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Pak-one said:


> Despite of all its tribal warfares and 90s civil war, Afghan are living togather in the same country for last 3 centuries. Same can be said about new nation like pakistani? Just after 24 years of its creation, half of pakistanis separated as bangladeshis after bloody civil war....balochs are in rebellion since 1947. Some Sindhis threaten of sindhodesh. Mohajirs are in ethnic riots with every one. Pashtuns belt has taliban problem....sectarian violence in punjab and quetta. Are you better than afghans?


And still The Pakistanis r living together.
Same cant be said About Afghanistan where most of the area is not under gov control n after 2014 is very likely to be disinterested.



Pak-one said:


> Despite of all its tribal warfares and 90s civil war, Afghan are living togather in the same country for last 3 centuries. Same can be said about new nation like pakistani? Just after 24 years of its creation, half of pakistanis separated as bangladeshis after bloody civil war....balochs are in rebellion since 1947. Some Sindhis threaten of sindhodesh. Mohajirs are in ethnic riots with every one. Pashtuns belt has taliban problem....sectarian violence in punjab and quetta. Are you better than afghans?


And still The Pakistanis r living together.
Same cant be said About Afghanistan where most of the area is not under gov control n after 2014 is very likely to be Broken in to small princely states.


----------



## FaujHistorian

W.11 said:


> mere bhai dekho
> 
> start getting civilised
> 
> its too much that you guys imitate like stone age afghanis, ...



This is true. 

With all the shortcomings, Karachi and Lahore and every other area in Pakistan has been open to people from FATA. 

However FATA has not reciprocated in kind even for the tourists and short time travelers from the rest of the Pakistan. 


May be the tribals do not want to be civilized as long as Pak-one types are ready to support even the bad habits, the stone age traditions of tribals. 


peace


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

W.11 said:


> mere bhai dekho
> 
> start getting civilised
> 
> its too much that you guys imitate like stone age afghanis, you imitated afghanis by making TTP, you imitated afghanis by following that sarhadi gandhi bacha khan as ANP, you imitate afghanis by being drug smugglers, weapon smugglers etc
> 
> you tried to be anti pakistani just like afghans
> 
> sooner or later you will realise that afghans are your worst enemy and pakistanis are not
> 
> try to read the entire history of qazba colony and katti pahari massacre and then ask me if you still have ay confusion
> 
> karachi is open for any pathan who doesnt want to imitate afghani, if you want to be pakistani then we all have space in our hearts for you
> 
> in karachi we dont categorise afghanis and pathans as same, we still classify them as different class because pakistan is still your country, an afghani is an illegal refugee who hates pakistan and spreads various crimes, but its you who still want to become an afghani thats not our problem
> 
> i close my case here



We dont imitate afghans, we are one ethnic group due to same blood, culture and langauge....but we are pakistanis and as long as we are patriotic and loyal to the country, no pakistani should have problem with us....
Mohajirs and pashtuns have to end the hatred and enmity that exists between two, because i know that its not just MQM vs ANP phenomena......wali khan said to pashtuns of karachi in 80s that "tum loag karachi may mazdoori key liye aye ho, jung key liye nahi".....


----------



## Safriz

Pak-one said:


> We dont imitate afghans, we are one ethnic group due to same blood, culture and langauge....but



Human and apes have many similarities but that cannot be taken as an excuse to imitate Apes...


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> This is true.
> 
> With all the shortcomings, Karachi and Lahore and every other area in Pakistan has been open to people from FATA.
> 
> However FATA has not reciprocated in kind even for the tourists and short time travelers from the rest of the Pakistan.
> 
> 
> May be the tribals do not want to be civilized as long as Pak-one types are ready to support even the bad habits, the stone age traditions of tribals.
> 
> 
> peace



Not just FATA, all pashtun villages of KPK and Balochistan are not open to uninvited unknown strangers....even i can not roam in another village of my own district, i will be questioned that who am i and what i am doing in their village....



Dreamreaper said:


> Human and apes have many similarities but that cannot be taken as an excuse to imitate Apes...


why you are so angry?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> We dont imitate afghans, we are one ethnic group due to same blood, culture and langauge....but we are pakistanis and as long as we are patriotic and loyal to the country, no pakistani should have problem with us....
> Mohajirs and pashtuns have to end the hatred and enmity that exists between two, because i know that its not just MQM vs ANP phenomena......wali khan said to pashtuns of karachi in 80s that "tum loag karachi may mazdoori key liye aye ho, jung key liye nahi".....



There are people of maxican origin in USA,

They can decide to emulate maxican drug cartels

or

they can emulate maxican blackberry mobile phone makers/assemblers. 


W.11 was talking about choices that people make, and not so much of their ancestry. 


you cannot change ancestry,

burt 

you can certainly change the choices you make. 


peace


----------



## Kompromat

On face value the never being 'culturally conquered' may seem correct for many cultures. That includes, the rural Finish and Swedish populations. For Pashtuns and Persians it may seem correct.

However if we pay attention to the detail,we see that it isn't the case. Culture always undergos a process of evolution,where it does get affected by the inter cultural influences.

No culture survives without evolution,if a culture cannot evolve it risks being alienated,isolated and in extreme cases becoming irrelavent or diminished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

They too were never culturally conquered...These are aborigines of Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Not just FATA, all pashtun villages of KPK and Balochistan are not open to uninvited unknown strangers....even i can not roam in another village of my own district, i will be questioned that who am i and what i am doing in their village....
> y?



Questioning/ or keeping an eye on a stranger is not a problem. 

Perhaps we all should do more,

So that Talib@stards cannot come and kill the tribal elders
or
bomb the Pakistani\-Shia mosques. 

I don't think tribals watch so much, otherwise TTP would nto so easily kill tribal elders and get away with this. 


This is is certainly a selective attitude that allows TTP to run free,

Weapon smugglers, and kidnappers run free

but 

law abiding tourists and travelers are discouraged. 


This is the difference between civilized men, vs. uncouth primitive tribals. 


peace


----------



## W.11

Pak-one said:


> We dont imitate afghans, we are one ethnic group due to same blood, culture and langauge....but we are pakistanis and as long as we are patriotic and loyal to the country, no pakistani should have problem with us....
> Mohajirs and pashtuns have to end the hatred and enmity that exists between two, because i know that its not just MQM vs ANP phenomena......wali khan said to pashtuns of karachi in 80s that "tum loag karachi may mazdoori key liye aye ho, jung key liye nahi".....



MQM in 2008 said to ANP that stop talibans from entering karachi, but ANP didnt pay attention to and thought MQM wanted mohajir vs pashtun thing, and ANP started to kill MQM and mohajirs

but when the same talibans started killing ANP, then ANP started crying

afghan is the common enemy, but i dont when when will pashtun of KPK and FATA get this?

afghan refugees killed mohajirs in qazba colony and yet ANP and other pashtun thugs justified it

mohajir is very open minded but pashtun still thinks more along the lines of afghans

you need to get out of this afghan tribal mentality, start to respect the law and throw away guns and stop killing people

mohajir doesnt carry guns its a pashtun and afghan tradition, mohajir thinks more about getting educated and professional life then taking panga with others


----------



## FaujHistorian

Dreamreaper said:


> They too were never culturally conquered...These are aborigines of Australia



Put a topi on him and he will look like Karazai. 

never been conquered. 

yes Siree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wright

Aeronaut said:


> On face value the never being 'culturally conquered' may seem correct for many cultures. That includes, the rural Finish and Swedish populations. For Pashtuns and Persians it may seem correct.
> 
> However if we pay attention to the detail,we see that it isn't the case. Culture always undergos a process of evolution,where it does get affected by the inter cultural influences.
> 
> No culture survives without evolution,if a culture cannot evolve it risks being alienated,isolated and in extreme cases becoming irrelavent or diminished.



Many empires were simply interested in resource wealth of their subdued nations, and never put in the effort to change the locals. This applies to the British in India as well - Indians are still mostly Hindu.


----------



## Surenas

Dreamreaper said:


> They too were never culturally conquered...These are aborigines of Australia



You may want to show some knowledge; Iran and Afghanistan (as in one empire) were once ruling the world, long before anyone had heard of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Dreamreaper said:


> They too were never culturally conquered...These are aborigines of Australia



Aborogines were isolated from world. Australians made them wear clothes and made them speak english.


----------



## W.11

Surenas said:


> You may want to show some knowledge; Iran and Afghanistan (as in one empire) were once ruling the world, long before anyone had heard of Pakistanis.



even mongols ruled the world, much more bigger then persians and afghans


----------



## Hyperion

@Pak-one, brother you have "extra" free-time on hand today. Don't you?


----------



## Surenas

W.11 said:


> even mongols ruled the world, much more bigger then persians and afghans



Mongols never ruled the world; there has never been a Mongolian civilization. All they could do was conquering and demolishing places, but they were never a civilization.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

FaujHistorian said:


> Put a topi on him and he will look like Karazai.
> 
> never been conquered.
> 
> yes Siree.



Perhaps you might be looking like that black aborigine


----------



## W.11

Surenas said:


> Mongols never ruled the world; there has never been a Mongolian civilization. All they could do was conquering and demolishing places, but they were never a civilization.



mongols even ruled iran


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Hyperion said:


> @Pak-one, brother you have "extra" free-time on hand today. Don't you?



You must have guessed from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Ao-ka-na... 



Pak-one said:


> You must have guessed from this thread


----------



## Surenas

W.11 said:


> mongols even ruled iran



And killed 4 million Iranians. Still nothing they contributed to the country. In the end empires are judged by their legacy, not by their size or brutality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pak-one said:


> Perhaps you might be looking like that black aborigine



you and me brother, you and me. 

But

do not try to defend Karazai.


----------



## Wright

Surenas said:


> And killed 4 million Iranians. Still nothing they contributed to the country. In the end empires are judged by their legacy, not by their size or brutality.



Mongols left the largest genetic imprint in history.


----------



## Surenas

Wright said:


> Mongols left the largest genetic imprint in history.



Not in Iran, as various genetic tests have showed. Afghanistan is a different case, but even there, if you leave alone the Hazaras, Afghans have kept their culture and ancestry pretty much intact.


----------



## W.11

Surenas said:


> And killed 4 million Iranians. Still nothing they contributed to the country. In the end empires are judged by their legacy, not by their size or brutality.



right and what legacy have persians left except in the present iran?


----------



## Surenas

W.11 said:


> right and what legacy have persians left except in the present iran?



To explain that completely will take a lot of time. In the short, to relate it to Pakistan; look closer to your language, poetry, architecture, religion, etc. 

Can I btw nominate this question for being the most stupidest question of the day?


----------



## W.11

Surenas said:


> To explain that completely will take a lot of time. In the short, to relate it to Pakistan; look closer to your language, poetry, architecture, religion, etc.
> 
> Can I btw nominate this question for being the most stupidest question of the day?



hmm i suspected you may fall for this

my answer to you dear its rather a mughal legacy, who are buddies to mongols who conquered persia 

persian was used by not persians but by mughals(not ethnic persians but turks or mongols) lol

urdu itself is a turkish word has arabic script 

religion? is it persian? architecture? is it not mughal?


----------



## FaujHistorian

Surenas said:


> To explain that completely will take a lot of time. In the short, to relate it to Pakistan; look closer to your language, poetry, architecture, religion, etc.
> ?



you come across as an uncouth fascist, and not humble and intelligent iranian people I know. 

Yeah. I may be stereotyping. Iran too can have primitive, and uneducated people with an intellect of lowly tribal. 


FYI. 

Sindh valley has been fertile meaning enough food, and thus inviting to all sorts of people for 1000s of years. 

Some may have come as conquerers but most of them came as immigrants in search of better food and survival. 

Many Iranians came too. and brought along their cuisine and their language. 

Sindh valley people picked up the good ones, not too different from Americans who now treat Pizza as not something Italian, but their own. 

Does that give Italians a right to tell Americans, "Ha ha you the Americans would have died of hunger if not for our Pizza".

Guess what, everyone will simply laugh at it. 


Even in recent past like in 80s many Iranians families found Pakistanis as good place to settle and they got absorbed in the local society. 

But you keep on talking like a primitive tribal that if not for Iranians we won't be wearing Shalwar Kameez. 

What a $upid attitude.

And 

yet you accuse others for asking $tupid question. 

Perhaps you have been drinking too much of that Ayatullah-cola.


----------



## Surenas

W.11 said:


> hmm i suspected you may fall for this
> 
> my answer to you dear its rather a mughal legacy, who are buddies to mongols who conquered persia
> 
> persian was used by not persians but by mughals lol
> 
> urdu itself is a turkish word has arabic script



Drugs are bad.


----------



## W.11

FaujHistorian said:


> you come across as an uncouth fascist, and not humble and intelligent iranian people I know.
> 
> Yeah. I may be stereotyping. Iran too can have primitive, and uneducated people with an intellect of lowly tribal.
> 
> 
> FYI.
> 
> Sindh valley has been fertile meaning enough food, and thus inviting to all sorts of people for 1000s of years.
> 
> Some may have come as conquerers but most of them came as immigrants in search of better food and survival.
> 
> Many Iranians came too. and brought along their cuisine and their language.
> 
> Sindh valley people picked up the good ones, not too different from Americans who now treat Pizza as not something Italian, but their own.
> 
> Does that give Italians a right to tell Americans, "Ha ha you the Americans would have died of hunger if not for our Pizza".
> 
> Guess what, everyone will simply laugh at it.
> 
> 
> Even in recent past like in 80s many Iranians families found Pakistanis as good place to settle and they got absorbed in the local society.
> 
> But you keep on talking like a primitive tribal that if not for Iranians we won't be wearing Shalwar Kameez.
> 
> What a $upid attitude.
> 
> And
> 
> yet you accuse others for asking $tupid question.
> 
> Perhaps you have been drinking too much of that Ayatullah-cola.



my dear he was born in Karachi too


----------



## Safriz

Surenas said:


> You may want to show some knowledge; Iran and Afghanistan (as in one empire) were once ruling the world, long before anyone had heard of Pakistanis.



I like to live in present day..Instead of some middle ages..
Today's reality is that there is a country called Pakistan and its way better than Afghanistan in every way..
Afghanistan is an enemy country and Borders Between Pakistan and Afghanistan need to be sealed or at least closed as much as possible...Not being done due to many reason..and one very big reason is that many Pakistani Pushtoons still show Loyalty towards Afghanistan despite being born and Brought up In Pakistan ... Because some centuries ago Afghanistan was something or their Ancestors were from there..
I dont like this mentality..Be loyal to the country giving you so much rather than a foreign country which has given you nothing but trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Dreamreaper said:


> I like to live in present day..Instead of some middle ages..
> Today's reality is that there is a country called Pakistan and its way better than Afghanistan in every way.



You can't judge a country and people on one century. Afghans have faced several setbacks, ranging from colonialism, occupation to a civil war. I have encountered Afghans in the West and they are doing quite great over here in relation to education. If they could do it here under the perfect circumstances, why not in their own country? You as Pakistani have the duty to create a better environment in the region, because if that would succeed, you would see a much more stable and modern neighbor, which would eventually benefit everyone.


----------



## FaujHistorian

Surenas said:


> You can't judge a country and people on one century....




OK. This guy's great-grandfather was doctor for your great-grandpa. 

However this guy has robbed you of your jewelry. 

How would you judge this guy? In this century?

or your great-granpa's century?


----------

